# Lifting powered by test and my namesake!



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So following the theme of making myself accountable I am about to start a new log and hopefully make some decent gains along the way

ive had a full year off of lifting so I'm effectively starting from nothing, I have chosen weights that will be easy and allow a good degree of progression (my thinking is that it works well with StrongLifts and I'll aim to add 1kg to dumbells (0.5 to each hand or 1kg on single handed rows until progress slows) and 1.25kg on ohp and 2.5kg to all other exercises each session, if I fail to get full reps as prescribed I will repeat that weight

im going to keep photo records of the board and I've given each exercise two lines, I'll use these to keep the previous weight and reps and the current, then once I've filled in the current sessions weights I can take a pic and delete the previous line and then the next session will replace it on the white board and then repeat this to allow a progress record, I'll post all sessions once a week on here with a simple pic of the board, I'll also note weight and calories on it with notes about progress and weight gain on it

i start from being the leanest I've pretty much ever been since as far back as I remember I reckon, prob have cut to approx 81kg (if not lower with a little cruise dose assistance for the next 5-6 weeks then the fun begins) and then gained back some water weight to get to a stable 83-84kg with approx 20-22% body fat so 60-63kg lean mass and 20-24kg of fat, I will set calories lowish for a start and see if I can't recomp to some degree and lose a touch more fat and gain some decent size while I'm doing it, I'll be happy to get back to 90kg with similar body fat to now, over 18 weeks of test 400 at 600mg/week (1.5ml) and then drop to high cruise dose of 120mg (0.3ml) of sphinx test 400 (I have both the prop version and the newer long ester only version and will use the prop version up first) it should see me at approx 90kg with 16% body fat if I'm lucky, so 75kg of muscle and 15kg of fat but I'd be happy to remain the same fat weight and then slowly cut after... I realise I'll have to have diet nailed and training perfect to achieve this though, it's 0.75-1kg of lean mass per week and a little fat loss each week, I'm counting on beginner gains (due to a year off) and higher fat levels helping more than say someone at 10% for example

basically I want to put some size back on and eventually find my upper abs inside six to eight months which I've never seen

i will train 3-5 days a week depending on weekend activitys with push pull legs as per the white board in the pic with exercises and sets listed

calories will start at 3250 on training days as I'm aiming for a recomp of sorts and around 2750 on non training days with protein around 150-200 depending on training vs non training days and carbs around double that with the remainder in fats

Supps will be sphinx test 400 and 20mg shark labs superdrol (I've never suffered from lethargy using sd) and might even finish the cycle with some superdrol or m1t I have in stock aswell for four weeks

diet will be carbs from bagels, pasta, frozen fruit, rice, bananas and various sauces

protein sources will be chicken, tuna, milk, whey protein for the biggest part

fats will be from all the above, extra virgin olive oil, cheese, peanut butter (meridian, no sugar stuff) eggs and then minimal amounts from food generally

pre and intra will be as per the seminar video posted on here recently of the pro whose name escapes me, basically take in protein, fats and carbs pre and you don't need post workout as your already digesting it so your insulin spike has begun and nutrients are being processed and the intra keeps you fuelled nicely and provides aminos for your body to repair itself nicely

pre Workout will be 100g banana, 45g whey and 300ml milk 0.5hr before (40c 9f 47p)

and intra will be 50g hbcd and 25g peptopro mixed with sugar free squash in a cherrys and berrys style and water (291 cals 50c 21p plus squash)

non training days will be similar but minus the intra and adjustments to get down the extra 209 cals to total -500 inc intra workout

breakfast will be two bagels with peanut butter for ease of making and sugar free squash to wash it down

dinner pasta with either tuna or chicken and some sauce be it rogan josh or pasta sauce of some form with Evoo and cheese added for fats, tea will be similar, I'll swap it about with rice, pasta and potatoes for variety but I'd rather eat similar food than spend hrs in the kitchen cooking, I'll also throw in a higher carb day every now and then with pancakes and other fun stuff thrown in, more on this as I go along


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Exercise regime is push pull legs

push

flat bench,







inc flyes, ohp, lateral raises, cgbp, ez bar French press all at 3x10 bar the triceps at 3x15

pull

deadlift, bent over row, single arm rows, shrugs, preacher curls, hammer curls, again 3x10 and 3x15 for bicep work

legs

squats, leg extension, hammy curls, standing calf raises, reverse hyper extensions on the end for hamstrings, glutes and lower back as that's an area I want to build


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

View attachment IMG_4543.JPG


View attachment IMG_4544.JPG


View attachment IMG_4545.JPG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I tried a 1 rep max effort on bench in Jan and got upto 75kg for two reps, so as I say I'm starting conservatively on all exercises and gonna start the cycle when I have some better weights up and running, probably 5-6 weeks time and then start, I will drop onto the cruise dose on Monday and maybe see about cutting more while assisted on lower cals with exercise thrown in


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Why have you had a year off lifting?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Dropped a disc squatting or popped something that made my lower back just spasm, couldn't stand for four days, took two weeks to be able to walk and work again, then slow and steady rehab, useless NHS physio and looking after myself, just felt like I shouldn't risk it again, my back has been a bit knackered since, but Its changed since start of Jan, my back rather than being a source of pain has now decided to be pain free.... but... I have permenant pins and needles in my right foot, and a calf that feels like it's had a local, hence the squat being very light (I've done 5x5 115kg and 5 reps at 120 before, but never felt confident at that, but then again I never had a handle on diet like I have now, I tried to do StrongLifts and recomp so strength never went up effectively and lifts became stalls rather than growing with them, won't happen this time!! I know way more about diet and nutrition and training as a whole) and me feeling my way back in, those figure should easily double in side 3 months and still be growing, but I'm not chasing numbers, I'm chasing pure size, so as long as I'm progressing/growing I don't care

rev hyper extensions are going to be my lower back exercise, although I keep hanging my nose over a power rack with lay attachment, my half rack at the minute is a home made affair that would be fine with 300kg plus on the safety's, but I feel I want more flexibility now I'm not doing StrongLifts and want size!

i will also accept I'll be weak as piss in the first instance due to 1kg average weight loss per week since start of December, but it's also the best cut I've ever done (the splitting up/divorce diet rocks)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

First push session natty! After the harsh cut and Jesus I hope some strength comes back asap 

warmup was

2x25 reps elbows down ins and outs with 2.5kg/arm

2x25 reps elbows out level to up at right angles with 2.5kg/arm

2x25 reps db press 2.5kg/arm

bench 2x10 20kg

3x10 40kg

inc flyes 3x10 8kg

Ohp started with 30kg10, 5, 25kg 6 reps

Lateral raise 8kg x5 6kg 10,9 reps

cgbp upto 3x15 amrap

30kg 13,9,7 (once I complete 3x15 I'll include ezbar French press 3x amrap)

weight this morning was 82.3kg down from 93.3 at start of December

ive upped cals to roughly 2400 cals on training days, hopefully a slow rebound back upto 3500 cals on training days over the next four weeks will be a nice increase and 2800 on off days, today's was...

339 carbs

152 pro

49 fats


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

The board today!

And 100g pasta, 100g chicken, 125g tomato and peppercorn sauce for tea, tbh the preworkout banana and 45g whey and 300ml milk and then 50g hbcd and 25g peptopro intra workout filled me up surprisingly more than I thought it would for mainly liquids!

View attachment IMG_4560.PNG


View attachment IMG_4562.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

The last lifts I have visible records of...

80kg bench, 100kg squats, 130kg deadlifts, 80kg Yates rows, 42.5kg cgbpress and a variety of other stuff

View attachment IMG_4561.PNG


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

What does you gym look like pal?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

VinnyFord said:


> What does you gym look like pal?


 Homemade squat rack out of 2" box and 1" solid bar, I'd guess it'd be ok with way more than I can lift!

olympic setup with 160kg of plates

2x dumbell sets with enough plates to make up anything upto 35-40kg per hand if needed

budget Ebay reverse hyper ext bench

10mm strength shop lever belt

Bodymax flat/inc/decline bench with leg ext and hamstring curl attachment plus preacher attachment as well

pullup bar attached above the rack just out of shot!

three resistance bands on there way aswell

View attachment IMG_4563.JPG


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

gl with this

but imagine the mad gainz you would've made if your username had been creatine :thumb


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Homemade squat rack out of 2" box and 1" solid bar, I'd guess it'd be ok with way more than I can lift!
> 
> olympic setup with 160kg of plates
> 
> ...


 Nice work on making your own squat rack pal, Looks good


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

workinprogress1 said:


> gl with this
> 
> but imagine the mad gainz you would've made if your username had been creatine :thumb


 Oh my godz, your so right! And I used my one name change so I can't even do that now, you've just broke me like rocky did to Ivan drago in rocky iv :angry:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

VinnyFord said:


> Nice work on making your own squat rack pal, Looks good


 I think just for my backs sanity I'm going to swap back squats on leg day for front squats and work my way up from 40kg to 100+ with a calorific excess...

im also going to swap ohp to dumbell press seated for the same reason...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pull day has arrived! I'm going to keep calories at around 2400-2500 a day and see how weight goes, Monday despite a carb up over the weekend (read nutrition went to s**t) I weighed 82.3kg which is the first time I've weighed 12.xstone since I was 12 I reckon!  will carry on at that level for a few weeks to give me an idea how many cals are needed to maintain at current work levels then move from there... 83.6kg this morning up from 83.3kg yesterday but being in a deficit it's mainly water and glycogen as cals are 300c 150p and 67f roughly, was a bit lower protein yesterday and a touch higher carbs 

breakfast bagel with dirty natty peanut butter and jam consumed... can't believe I've never used these before instead of eggs and beans on toast, easy cals and way, way, way nicer!! Just shy of 600 cals walloped down 

got some more spinlock bars for dumbells coming to make four total so I can have a range made up as I have plenty of plates!

bands have come for pull up assistance, the heaviest one I bashed out ten reps and so I'm gonna start with the middle one I have and maybe cut the thickest one thinner, amrap upto ten reps will be my target and once I get there I'll swap to the next one down... the jury is out on these as I want to be doing unassisted asap :beer:

weight loss chart with dates is from happy scale and it basically averages weights to allow for fluctuations in water etc over a 7 day period, I think it's more realistic and give me a better idea than pure weight by itself

View attachment IMG_4568.PNG


View attachment IMG_4569.PNG


Om nom nom


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

How come if you've only got back into training and are very weak at the minute did you jump straight into steroids? Would you not of benefited from training for a while to get back into it and increase strength ect then introduce them? Just curious that's all


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Tricky said:


> How come if you've only got back into training and are very weak at the minute did you jump straight into steroids? Would you not of benefited from training for a while to get back into it and increase strength ect then introduce them? Just curious that's all


 I've not jumped back on, I'm going natty for a bit so when I do jump back on I'll be able to benefit, but to be honest I may jump on a cruise in 3-4 weeks before a proper cycle just so I can get better recovery and a touch of water floating about initially, for now I'm natural though and want to see how muscle memory and effectively beginners gains pan out... at the minute my chest, shoulders and anything else I've trained generally ache  hence maybe a touch of test for recovery initially as when I had my bloods done a few years back I was at 10.something anyway so bottom end of the scale, but for now I'm not taking anything


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well pull went ok, although I'm gonna have to do some lighter warmup stuff for deads, I think I actually just loaded my hamstring up funny bending down to load the bar up like a goose, it didn't feel right so I did 1x5 @60 and 1x5 @80kg as deadlift is naturally a decent strong lift I reckon do pull-ups first as I want pull ups to see most improvement for back width, then deadlift, then rows then single arm rows as even though if managed ten pull ups yesterday I struggled even one today with the strongest assistance

cals are gonna be 2400 ish again so it's all good, now off to the pub and see if I can't fix the outdoor audio system

View attachment IMG_4573.PNG


Well we've all got to start somewhere, and this is my start point, I'm going to keep running 2400 cals for a few weeks, then introduce 0.3ml test 400 per week and run that with calories adjusted to 300 more than maintenence doing three days training per week for a recomp of sorts and drop a bit more body fat, then once I've dropped a bit more (which means until I can't stand it anymore)

View attachment IMG_4577.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

To give you an idea how much I've lost so far, these 34" jeans were snug at xmas when I bought them, that's a 1.5 litre bottle of Morrisons squash, and I reckon I'd piss a 32" pair now, I carry a chunk of fat around my belly and obliques as many man do, it will get lost eventually, I'm leaner than I've ever been and arms are coming back up with sessions and higher carbs, nervous about leg day and squats but will crack on tentatively and see how it goes! 

View attachment IMG_4579.PNG


And todays macros

View attachment IMG_4580.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

83.8kg this morning, weight is slowly climbing, I think it's a combination of upping carbs to around 300 and being natty as previously at 87-89kg with raised test I lost weight at 2850 with more strength and a touch more volume, will see if I can't get bloods done at the juice clinic in Sheffield next weds

i want to allow my weight to stabilise and get a proper hold on how it's moving as fat gain is gonna happen to some degree but I want to minimise it... dons are hitting me hard! Feels like I've been run over


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Leg day, upped squats to 40kg and did back squats, paying attention to posture and keeping glutes, upper back and chest tight, plus a deep breath on every rep, takes longer but safety first!

swapped hammy curls (to 1st) and leg raise round and did both with 15kg in the end as quads were shocked after squats for first time in ages lol

and then standing calf raises with 60kg although I may swap that to using the leg extension part for seated calf raises and just load it with plates, but at 60kg plus 8od kg body weight that would be a f**k load of plates... like all the twentys I have and then a tall axle stand to keep it in place for raises... will stick with standing (I dropped a 5kg plate on the floor and put the toes and an inch of my foot on the edge of each plate somit sat under the front ball if that's right? I know my calves burnt after 3x twelve reps lol  )

then the little cheapo reverse hyper ext bench came to use, it was 25 quid delivered and it is awesome, my lower back was feeling the love for these, a nice burn in my lower back and I think this will help in back support when squats get heavier

View attachment IMG_4597.PNG


Well I've just won the above power rack with lat/low pulley setup for 141 quid on eBay which gives me a lot more options for back training which is always a weak spot, and also loads of options for loads of other exercises too! Downside is it's in Cornwall but I can stand 60 quids worth of fuel and go see my mate from Newquay into the bargain 

View attachment IMG_4592.PNG


That's today's macros inc a bag of m&m's later as a treat I make it just over 2400 by cals but not 2462 as it's a touch out by 4,4,9 for p,c,f

View attachment IMG_4594.PNG


Ended up doing 15kg for leg extension as 17.5 was a bit uncontrollable...

View attachment IMG_4596.PNG


100g pasta, 100g chicken, 125g tomato and peppercorn Aldi sauce with a baby bell crumbled in it before microwaving, very tasty, next week I have tikka sauce at my disposal if I fancy a curry

weight was 83.5 this morning approx 0.3 down from thurs and Friday which is a bonus, gonna keep going at 2400 as fullness has come back to some degree but arms look better due to less fat, can actually feel and see top four abs in the mirror and the vein in the bicep is now visible by eye not just in the mirror, all these things are little signs it's going the right way and I'm well happy! If I can lose another 3kg I'd be happy as a pig in muck


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jesus h Christ I think I was dragged into the road and run over in my sleep lol, leg day has definitely woke up all manner of muscles I didn't know I'd got!! Lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well push day came and went

bench 42.5kg 11/11/11 45 next

incline flyes 8kg 10 10kg 10/10 (picked the wrong dumbells up first set)

ohp 27.5kg 10/10/8

lateral raise 8kg 9/9/10

close grip bench 30kg 15/10.5/9 (just about got to the rack on 11th rep hence the half!

strength definitely up from first session a bit, more reps or increased weight on all exercises

i am contemplating dropping to a 5x5 routine for the compound exercises to get strength back up quicker as 5x5 has worked well for me in the past, if I do that I will be upping calories to 2850 and starting a low dose (120mg 0.3ml test400) test cycle (I have low test anyway so it's just gonna up me to top end of range I'd think) for prob ten weeks for recovery and muscle recovery benefits before upping the dose to 1.5ml test400 and swapping back to 3x10 once more...

View attachment IMG_4601.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pull day done! Cals at 2400 still, will bump it 400 next week as weight has been stagnant at 83.8 since start of the week bar a single day where I gained 1kg when I'd had a variation off normal menu and had some pork crackle which Contained a good chunk of salt and msg and is the only thing I can think of to cause a load of water weight...

anyway

pull ups (green band assist) 5,5,5,4,4 (150 secs rest) repeat until 5x5, then 5x6, then 5x7, then 5x8, then 5x9, then 5x10, then try purple band 5x5 and work up again)

deadlift 5x40, 5x60, 5x80, 5x80 (3mins rest) (repeat next week with extra set of 80kg)

barbell row 3 sets 10x35kg tight squeeze at top! (37.5kg next week)

shrugs 3 sets 10x60kg (60kg next as form scrappy on last reps)

single arm row 3 sets 10x14kg (form went at end, repeat weight...)

preacher curl 3 sets 3x15 12.75kg (14kg next week)

hammer curls 8kg 11/8/7 use cheat reps to get a negative if possible

Added in shrugs for shoulder/trap work on pull day

View attachment IMG_4613.PNG


View attachment IMG_4614.PNG


View attachment IMG_4615.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Woke up and 0.2kg lighter than yesterday, yesterday's session was longer than previous with shrugs and times between deads and pull ups

Definately requires calories being upped, +400 should put me in a 250 cal excess and adjust from there, will add it in carbs and fats, protein is gonna stay between 150 and 180 as I think that's adequate for me right now (I'll adjust the percentages in my fitness pal to keep it there)


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice pants mate x


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ares said:


> Nice pants mate x


 Awww I miss someone trying to bum me, would you if I was wearing them??... @FelonE has gone so someone's got to try?? They are essential for support! Next boxers also work :thumb


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Just for you @Ares

View attachment IMG_4625.PNG


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

What have I done.. :lol:

Thanks mate.

Was there any particular reason you took a year off of lifting?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ares said:


> What have I done.. :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> Was there any particular reason you took a year off of lifting?


 Back went into spasm at bottom of a squat, took me 4 days to stand up and then it was gingerly! Had 2.5 weeks off work and started back with little or no lifting at work, think is was a tight hip muscle that tweaked and moved my back where it shouldn't be, just s**t me up if I'm honest, and I lost a load of weight over xmas and decided it was the time to start again, rack and weights stayed in garage so I just blew the cobwebs off and started back 

ok no more pics lol, sorry I couldn't resist!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I reckonive figured that close grip bench and incline flyes irritates my shoulders so they're off the menu

swapping to a 5x5 based setup based on StrongLifts with assistance at 3x10

Routine A

squat 5x5

bench 5x5

yates row 5x5 (paused at top with a solid squeeze)

French press 3x10

paused bench 3x10

Routine B

Pull-ups 5x5

overhead press 5x5

deadlift 1x5

Lateral raise 3x10 (play these by ear)

hammer curls 3x10 (will alternate these with preacher curls 3x10)

and that gentlemen is the new lifting regime for the foreseeable future


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Calories are at 2800ish normally and weight is still around 83-83.5kg despite them being there with no training to speak of other than a few walks to the local coop first thing for bagels and muffins 

will crack open some test400 next week to aid recovery in low dose (0.5ml) with low dose aromasin 12.5mg e4d for good measure


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Morning weigh 82.8kg cals upto 3250 as they are obviously low

oh and I won a cf475 rack with lat low pulley on eBay... the downside is it's in Cornwall... and was pick up only... but at least it's now in my mates garage in Newquay, just gotta get it back to sunny Derbyshire now


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Today's food upto 3250 calories every day this week that's left

weight 82.8kg

food

meal one - 60g oats, 300ml milk, 20g sultanas, 20g honey, 25g peanut butter

They the day food - 500ml milk, 80g whey, eight mini flapjack bites from coop

meal two - coop chilli con carne, two slice Bergen bread, 10g I can't believe it's not butter

meal three - 125g pasta (dry wt), 125g peppercorn pasta sauce, 125g Morrisons 10% minced beef

all food is prepped or bought in advance bar porridge, mainly for convienience through the week, I knock up four lots of pasta at a time as that's then one jar sauce, one 500g pack mince and 500g dry pasta, then box and fridge

coop meals are bought in one go and fridged, new loaf on a tuesday

all done for simplicity!

porridge was a change from bagels or muffins and is all planned the day before, I find if I'm not strict I wander from macros which are roughly

400g carbs, 200g protein, 90g fats give or take  roughly 50/25/25 cpf

will watch the scales and adjust every two weeks

training day two tonight


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks good to me pal!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Breakfast

60g oats

300ml milk

20g sultanas

20g honey

25g peanut butter

644 calories 83c 22f 24p

i might add some whey for extra protein as cals go up... tastes damn good though and not as sickly as bagels with peanut butter and jam, plus it's fibre in the oats and because it's cooked it doesn't give me horrendous wind lol 

View attachment IMG_4669.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Push day

squats 50kg 5x5

bench 50kg 5x5

rows 50kg 5x5

dumbbell French press 12kg x20, 14kg x15, 16kg x15

bench amrap upto 15 40kg 15/10/10

calories still at 3250 with a variation at the weekend due to going away, so probably a bit low, weight was 84.5kg this morning so up a bit, probably water from extra calories and a dirty weekend, I'll keep an eye on it and adjust next weekend if needs be (not sure of cals with lighter weight still, but getting close) lifting felt good and light still, rows particularly for some reason! Extra cals are definately helping I feel!  I'll be back up and strong as I was soon enough


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Please ignore the left leg (right in picture) got a pain in the middle of the muscle like something has been deposited in it :whistling: pip of doom!!!! Dead leg central!! Can't tense it for s**t! Maybe I'll warm it next time lol

View attachment IMG_4677.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

85.8kg this morning, feeling good, strangely I've never felt much from test alone, but I am actually feeling this!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

superdrol said:


> 85.8kg this morning, feeling good, strangely I've never felt much from test alone, but I am actually feeling this!


 Are you trying to lean bulk then? Have you any pictures before you had tourney year off? What's your goal, quite big and carry a good amount of mass or do you prefer to be lean?

What supplements are you running including gear?

All the best will watch from the sidelines as steroids do interest me just not yet.

Terrible pants, had to say it sorry lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I've never been in any kind of shape if I'm honest tricky, I'm the leanest ive ever been and I'm going for it, put some size on gently then cut back for the big reveal when I get to around 95-100kg, lose 10kg and I'll be a nice size... then want to get bigger, not overly fussed about being lean but I have a feeling that will come how I'm going as a nice side, obliques are losing fat by the mirror, I carry a lot round my arse and just above in a halo, i carry it well so it's never bothered me, but upper ab shadow is clearest it's been now since birth I reckon (I have my gran to thank for me being this weight by 13 I reckon lol bless her)

its simple, I've never eaten enough to grow! The end  not gonna be making that mistake again!!

the pants are just for ares and consistency lol (I haven't got the heart to tag him! Oh wait @Ares lol) I will throw in some next boxers for the connoisseur soon :whistling:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

86.2kg, up 2.5kg roughly as it varys, mainly water id guess, this is normally where I start fu**ing about with calories and then cycle does nowt, sticking at 3250 cals although today will probably waiver a touch as I'm on a date later  Steak and chips for tea at my favourite place in derby... om nom nom 

Not sure if I had a spot of test flu or some lethargy from sd yesterday but I felt a bit deathlike lol, nothing on first shot though when I came home from work early and went to sleep lol, never had that before... everywhere ached and then it was done


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

86.7kg this morning water weight still switching on, steak was awesome (16oz T-bone) and cooked beautifully! Date was also just as lovely! Punching above springs to mind lol, not bad for an ugly bastard!! 

Lethargy was test flu again lol, superdrol hopefully will just go in and not have any adverse effects 

Gonna improvise food today as Fishing's not good for calories, 4 toast, 4 eggs and beans will do for starters I reckon from the cafe, then train later and fit in 2k cals... actually fishing is good for calories.... I'm gonna enjoy this 

View attachment IMG_4685.PNG


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

superdrol said:


> 86.2kg, up 2.5kg roughly as it varys, mainly water id guess, this is normally where I start fu**ing about with calories and then cycle does nowt, sticking at 3250 cals although today will probably waiver a touch as I'm on a date later  Steak and chips for tea at my favourite place in derby... om nom nom
> 
> Not sure if I had a spot of test flu or some lethargy from sd yesterday but I felt a bit deathlike lol, nothing on first shot though when I came home from work early and went to sleep lol, never had that before... everywhere ached and then it was done


 What's the steak place called pal? Could be worth a shout, Do like adventuring out now and again, best one I've had was on Nottingham so far.

Keep up the good work pal


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Vinny said:


> What's the steak place called pal? Could be worth a shout, Do like adventuring out now and again, best one I've had was on Nottingham so far.
> 
> Keep up the good work pal


 Little place called Emilys steakhouse at back of derby, awesome steaks!! Upto 32oz rump, I had a 16oz t bone last night, juicy as ever!!


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Little place called Emilys steakhouse at back of derby, awesome steaks!! Upto 32oz rump, I had a 16oz t bone last night, juicy as ever!!


 Will have to give it a try out mate, only about 45 minutes drive away


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Vinny said:


> Will have to give it a try out mate, only about 45 minutes drive away


 Where you from bud?? I'm near Mansfield


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Where you from bud?? I'm near Mansfield


 Leicester pal, Have you tried Soulville Steakhouse?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

superdrol said:


> 86.7kg this morning water weight still switching on, steak was awesome (16oz T-bone) and cooked beautifully! Date was also just as lovely! Punching above springs to mind lol, not bad for an ugly bastard!!
> 
> Lethargy was test flu again lol, superdrol hopefully will just go in and not have any adverse effects
> 
> ...


 Did you pan?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Did you pan?


 Bad timing, she's a mess, one of her best mates died of cancer night before last, heyho, plenty more fish on Pof lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm liking the M&S pants Drol :whistling:

I could do the same as you garage home gym wise, but it'd be cold as fcuk in the winter. Thank God summer is almost up!

Good luck in the progress, I will look in :thumbup1:

Edit. Not M&S, Primark! Just checked mine, the Mrs told me they were from Marks, I'm about to have words about how cheap she considers me!

View attachment IMG_1139.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

superdrol said:


> Bad timing, she's a mess, one of her best mates died of cancer night before last, heyho, plenty more fish on Pof lol


 Did you not offer a sympathetic penis to choke on?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Did you not offer a sympathetic penis to choke on?


 Obviously but this is ukm, it didn't fit!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> I'm liking the M&S pants Drol :whistling:
> 
> I could do the same as you garage home gym wise, but it'd be cold as fcuk in the winter. Thank God summer is almost up!
> 
> ...


 Supportive of big bollocks though aren't they lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I've just upped my weights by more than 2.5kg

squat was 55kg, 60kg next 5x5

bench 55kg 5x5 +2 paused reps 57.5kg next

Yates rows 55kg felt light 5x5 with good squeeze at top 57.5kg next

I supersetted the rows with the overhead press at 16kg, hit 3x15 reps so I'll make it 18kg next time, pump was mental in my triceps

bench rep set @40kg was 15, 15, 12 so I'll do 42.5kg next time to keep myself progressing 

diets been a bit all over the shop and I've lost a little weight over the weekend and I'll keep cals at 3250 everyday this week  training mon, weds, Friday and maybe Sunday as I'm meant to be out on sat night but I can see driving being my only option with sd floating around my system

View attachment IMG_4691.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

88.5kg this morning, sticking at 3250, gained a little fat but I'm not gonna sweat it, need size to have something to cut back to eventually, gained approx 5kg over two weeks definately looking thicker, lethargy is there to some degree, shoulders filling out nicely

had my scan results back and it's been confirmed my disc is rubbing on a nerve, hence the referred leg pain, leaving it a few months and seeing if it arrives back where it should be, if not it's surgery time 

View attachment IMG_4694.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Settled with ai at 12.5mg mon, wed, fri sun, repeat so just over 12.5 eod for 600mg test, will get bloods in a few weeks to double check

diet is gonna get shifted up a gear with more protein, I feel hungrier on carbs and I don't notice any benefit from going higher, so gonna drop carbs to 330, up protein to 270 and keep fats around 90g still as i up cals I'm gonna increase both... and it may be handy for the next bit...

superdrol is officially dumped as of this morning, feeling lethargic isn't fun! Have ordered some TM dbol and nolva this morning so come next week I'm gonna start 6 weeks dbol at 40mg/day with 20mg nolva/day plus my usual test dose and ai, hopefully with the drop in carbs and low salt plus aromasin it should work just nicely


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

weight 89.7kg although weight is gonna fly on being first cycle for a yr and a half and diet being high cals 6.2kg in 3 weeks seems a little quick even for gear so I'm gonna drop cals a touch to 3100 calories with upped protein still and see if scale slows/stops over the next week

also I'm gonna redo routine with push/pull days and drop squats into push day, at the minute with rows one day and pull-ups and deads on other the problem is recovery, I think it's mental but feeling lats aching is taking away from workouts next time if you follow

Push day

squats 5x5

bench 5x5

ohp 5x5

lat raise 3x10

db French press 3xamrap (10-15)

bench rep set to fail 3xamrap (10-15)

pull day

pull ups (band assisted) 5x5

Deadlifts 3x5

yatesrows 5x5

DB rows 3xamrap (10-15)

shrugs 3x10

preacher curls 3xamrap (10-15)

Oh and don't go a bit wide of the centre of the glute as it makes a corking sore lump lol (no pics or ****!)

View attachment IMG_4701.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ordered some dbol and nolva on weds from TM, arrived this morning, top service for a non mainstream operation,they ain't amazon after all


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Just had 250g 10% mince, 150g dry weight pasta, 1/2 a jar sauce, 1082 cals troughed! A second lot is cooling for Sunday dinner or whenever I feel the need...

128c, 26f, 76p and tasted damn good! 

Oh and my arse is proper lumped up and swollen underneath, think I was just a bit wide and shallow in the muscle, live and learn!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Horrible shitty cold stuff hit me back end of last week so no more training, got my dbol so will hit it tonight powered by dbol not sd, gonna see how I do with push, pull, rest, push, pull, rest, rest, repeat and take it from there  calories might need adjustment for the extra day but that remains to be seen, weight dropped to 87.8 I've weekend but back up to 88.7 this morning, definately added some decent muscle among the 5-6kg I've added

arse has gone down, popped 1.5ml into the left cheek deep and in the left of centre just above halfway and no pip this morning, I reckon I just went to close to the edge of the muscle, done high dose ibuprofen over weekend with cold and it seems to have gone down a load... note to self, make sure you get the middle of the cheek... it's fu**ing big enough!! Lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pull day as last week went to s**t with crap cold lurking!

done 3400 cals today as three jafa cakes fell into my face lol :rolleye11:

did shrugs at 60kg but realised they irritate my shoulders so I'll leave traps to deads and accesorys, they grow easily enough anyway I figure so direct work not needed... hence scribbled off for next time!!

push day tomorrow strength is coming up nicely, rows felt light still with nice squeeze at the top, deads felt light too! Guess dbol is working it's magic! 

last set of preacher curls killed my arms with pump of doom!! Same weight and get to 3x15... feel like throwing up! Will give it a bit before I trough 1000 cals of pasta bolognese! Best watch I don't miss my Annie bollock window or whatever it's called lol 

dinner was awesome... chicken fajitas... 800 calories of em and 450g arla yoghurt of the strawberry variety

View attachment IMG_4718.PNG


View attachment 141440


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I'm not sure if I tweaked my shoulder or I got a disgusting pump from bench, then OHP and lat raises, but I hit 15/15/10 last week with 10kg on lay raises, this week I hammered them with 8kg and had to stop at a partial last set... only place they were comfy was kinda how you'd put your arms for a front squat, hands on the opposing shoulder with elbows high... Jesus it was keen!!

squat felt easy, +5kg again next

didnt even manage the bench rep set at the end, if that happens again I reckon lat raises may get dropped as it was starting through the ohp 5x5...

food was a mish mash, got home late, finished gym at 10.40, ate whatever I could lay my hands on, feel a bit icky now lol... bagels with jam, bananas, macadamia and date bars and a shake got shoved in...

View attachment IMG_4724.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

90 kg this morning, weight steadily climbing after last weekends cold efforts

happy scale (iPhone app) is what I use to log my weight, it averages weight gain/loss so you get a real perspective on what's occurring ignoring daily variations  The day that's missing is when I wasn't very well, and the low point the week previous was when I went fishing on the Sunday so food suffered

theres also the weight cut happy scalefrom dec 6th to now for the benefit of any fecker that cares 

i cant see it as I'm a fat chubber still but the mass is coming, pecs have a very defined step now, arms are definately responding, only 12 or so weeks to go... I'm not aiming for a certain weight but 100kg would be nice to cut from and lean out and I think 10kg in 12 weeks isn't to much of a want... still got five weeks more dbol yet

at 93kg before work trousers were tight, no need for a belt, currently there a touch tighter but still loads of room  as long as I stay in a 34" waist jean throughout then it's job done as far as I'm concerned

View attachment IMG_4725.PNG


View attachment IMG_4726.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Bottomed my estrogen, sucks to have permenant flu symptoms, properly dried out my shoulders and wrecked my sleep patterns... dropped aromasin (yesterday morning was last dose 12.5mg) and feel a load better today with dbol banging e2 up aswell, no flu symptoms now (heart was going twenty thousand beats a minute this morning and it woke me up it was that fast!) joints still feel weak and achey to some degree...

done a push and a pull this week but gonna leave tonight's session til Sunday/Monday night as I've got back some estrogen thanks to dbol and test in my system already... having f**ked my shoulders before (with epistane) I certainly don't wanna go there again! Last time it cost me 6 weeks of upper body and a load more til they settled down, lesson learnt!

will be cooking 820g of chicken and onion in a mo and knocking up another 4 fajita mixes to go with the pasta bolognese in the fridge, should see me through til weds... Will have a steak and sweet potatoes this weekend at some point and pancakes aswell  Love the food!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Weight has kinda stagnated at 90kg, willgive it til Friday this week and then if needs be up it to 3400

estrogen is on its way back up, joints vaguely feel human again, feel normal once more... sleeping better... and will start aromasin again on Thursday, and do 12.5 mon/thurs moving forwards and carry on dbol for another 5 weeks on the advice of stuey on here

pull day today will test the joints

quad pin yesterday, perfect pin, barrel never moved once in, minimal pip today, that's the remainder of the part used sphinx test400 done, will try one of the new sphinx tri-test400 next and see if the pip is gone as it's all long esters and no prop in it... will report back after next week


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh and pancakes rock...

3 medium eggs, 250ml milk and 125g plain flour, plus 40g honey for beautiful taste!  Bit carb heavy but it's bank holiday Monday 

View attachment IMG_4757.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pull day done, I'll add the board pic in a mo, pumps were a killer today, don't know if temp had some influence s it was a lot warmer at 12.00 that at 7-8pm when I normally train! Forearm pumps ended db rows at 15,15,10 each arm and preacher curls at 15/11/10 with the same weight as last week, I'm gonna swap to 10-12 reps I reckon and up the weight

15.75 x 36 reps will go to 17kg and aim for at least 3x10, if I get 3x10 then it'll get put up again

dumbell rows will get 1kg added and aim for 3x10-12 too

felt physically sick after the last bit of the workout, forced 450g arla protein yoghurt down and some of a 500ml s.skimmed 75g whey banana whey shake

View attachment IMG_4762.PNG


View attachment IMG_4764.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Aside from the dip last weekend when I was ill my weight has stagnated, I've added 200 cals today in the form of an extra slice of toast first thing and a banana and wiggled a few other bits around, I've always erred on the cautious side and its hurt gains so in for a penny and all that! Also I'm finding the routine is taking longer now so I'm gonna swap it all to 3x10 bar deads (see below)

felt like I just slightly tweaked my back yesterday deadlifting (I'm 99% certain I used to put too much of a curve into my lower back instead of it's natural arch, so far I've been good and remembered but dropped back into old way yesterday not squeezing my glutes to keep everything tight), just feels a bit delicate this morning, the thing is I don't wanna aggravate the disc that's poking onto the nerve causing my sciatica as if it herniates I'm screwed so deads will now be 100kg max with added ramp up sets for more poundage

once I get my power rack with low pulley delivered I'm thinking build some kinda sled arrangement to use the low pulley as some kind of hack squat machine, I did contemplate a mechanics crawler board but think some sort of rails and wheels arrangement to keep it straight would be better... that's for later though 

View attachment IMG_4769.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So...

pull day

pull ups 3x10 with as many band assisted reps as possible then make ten up with negatives without band

deads 3-4x5 upto 100kg ramped sets

yates rows 3x10

dumbell row 3x10

preacher curls 3x10

aiming for 60 sec rest periods bar first two exercises

push day

Squat 3x10

bench 3x10

ohp 3x10

lateral raise 3x10

dumbell French press 3x10


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

825 calories of breakfasty goodness, 3350 calories for the foreseeable  Pancakes keep me sane!!

80c 35f 39p

View attachment IMG_4772.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

F**k me Ive swapped to ramped sets of 3x10 and I think my shoulders are gonna explode! Up the taurine I think to 8g/day, I'm literally struggling to get comfy and in physical pain like a cramp!! Jesus if this is dbol kicking in I'm not sure if it's gonna help or hinder!!  evil pumps!!! The TM dbol is good to go!! My shoulders are literally like bowling balls!!! F**k!!!

View attachment IMG_4784.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Weight is back on the move with the extra cals, 91 dead this morning

View attachment IMG_4785.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lost a kg over the weekend while fishing

push day... the extra taurine has defo calmed the pumps down and I banged an extra 2.5kg on most lifts, nearly got 3x15 reps on French press

Bench I did a drop set of 50kg after the 57.5kg topset

ohp I upped the weight to 35 and hammered 9 solid reps out but left little in the tank, rested for a few mins (still pump hit shoulders, but tamer than last week!) before smashing lateral raises out... 3x10, 9kg next week!

I'll up the weight to 20kg and aim for 3x12 next week

think I felt a click from my lower back last off, will see what it's like tomorrow, feels no different now after squats (still felt light for the top set! 65kg next week!)

in other news I bought a pec Dec attachment for a smith machine I don't own... why??? Well it uses the same 90kg stack as the cf475 lat low pulley and as I was gonna buy the stack for 220ish quid and the pec deck was 120 quid inc said stack I stumped up and went for it! Rack will be arriving from Cornwall weekend after next, so that's good timing too! Wanted the stack for lat drop sets, just move the pin and away we go! Happy days!! 

View attachment IMG_4821.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Strength coming on, biceps got hammered! Not convinced form is bang on on single arm rows, almost like body position is wrong and sometimes it hits the lats, sometimes not, will have a rack with low pulley next weekend so not long now!

deadlift was strong, 2nd rep on top set felt a little crack, but not sure what it was, rows felt a bit unsure til I found the groove and properly retracted the scapular, felt good!

diet been a bit iffy as another weekend away causes cals to drop so weight was 91.1 this morning, need to eat more during the weekend even if it means a little fat gain!

View attachment IMG_4833.PNG


View attachment IMG_4834.PNG


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

superdrol said:


> will have a rack with low pulley next weekend so not long now!


 A way I like to do low pulley rows and it might depend on design of your bench if possible is to set the bench in an incline position and face down on the bench so it is supporting my chest and then do my cable rows.

I use this handle below, had a smaller handle before but hands were too close together and couldn't get a good pull with my back.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVINCO-Pro-Grip-Multi-Purpose-Cable-Attachment-Bar-Gym-Rows-Bicep-Tricep-Back-/291581732643?hash=item43e3a02723:g:Tj0AAOSwKIpWEm2X


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> A way I like to do low pulley rows and it might depend on design of your bench if possible is to set the bench in an incline position and face down on the bench so it is supporting my chest and then do my cable rows.
> 
> I use this handle below, had a smaller handle before but hands were too close together and couldn't get a good pull with my back.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVINCO-Pro-Grip-Multi-Purpose-Cable-Attachment-Bar-Gym-Rows-Bicep-Tricep-Back-/291581732643?hash=item43e3a02723:g:Tj0AAOSwKIpWEm2X


 That would work with my bench, chest supported rows are an excellent idea! No cheating! Like it!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well that's push day done!

squat 40/52.5/65 all x10

bench 40/50/60/50/40 5x10

ohp 20x10 25x10 30x10 35x10 (last rep was a push press, repeat same weight)

lateral raise 10kg 3x10, repeat with better form!

dumbell French press I reckon I tweaked my hand/wrist picking up for lat raise, almost gave up, then gave it a f**k it and rested it for 5mins and smashed it!!!!

18kg x15, 18kg x15, 18kg x20!! 20kg next week!! Arms coming on nicely and a back pic I like for good measure

Shoulders are a good chunk broader than 6 weeks ago, work fleeces are starting to sit higher and not fit too well!

View attachment IMG_4937.PNG
View attachment IMG_4938.PNG









View attachment IMG_4921.PNG
View attachment IMG_4934.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I'm still plugging away, dbol now not in the mix, just test400 at 1.5ml, calories have been increased to 3650, no weight gain, upper to 4k this week, I've certainly gained muscle since being 83kg in Feb, shoulders filled out, chest too, lats pop now under the fat, gonna carry on lean bulking and see if I can't gain til after xmas with minimal fat, then once it cools down will hit the dnp and a calorie deficit and lean down for next summer... have a feeling I'll end up at 4.5-5k calories doing a full body routine 3 times a week with 2-3 sets on most exercises to get 25 reps in a dog crap style (I think it's dog crap) need two days between workouts for full recovery I feel, it's all good and I've never done full body before, enjoying it with strict 90second rest periods :thumbup1:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

View attachment IMG_5088.JPG


View attachment 143417


Definate progress, calories may have to go up further in the next week or so I suspect, will judge by scales on Friday! 8th week so test should be kicking in nicely by now... a pound or so a week over the next 8-10 weeks will see me at 95kg and then ready to lean off and cut like a demon with some dnp and get rid of 5-8kg of fat, should look something like then! Then it's slow bulk over xmas and cut for summer, I've never benched 72.5kg for ten reps before and I did tonight! 80x5 is previous best so I'd say it similar if not a touch better... (looking online it's roughly 85x5 1 rep max equivalent)  happy days!! Will be benching 80 for ten in three to four weeks at a comfy rate I reckon (2.5kg/week five or take)

added 7.5kg in 6 weeks give or take to my bench already... 4 plates bench will come soon enough! That's the aim for reps!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pushed my bench to 75kg and got 10 solid reps, weight gain has slowed/ceased on 4k cals so I've taken the decision to cut for a period while cals are being used by the extra muscle I've grown and cruise on 200mg test for a while, then it'll be dbol, test and deca for a few weeks, then I'll rethink, regroup and see what calories I need to grow again and push it as high as it needs to go! If I need to go upto 4.5-5k cals I'll do it!!

since Feb my chest has grown, it's covered in fat but the cut will sort that, I can feel a slab of muscle in my chest now, triceps are squarer and bigger than ever and lats have grown, if I'm honest this is the most growth I've ever seen and I've pushed calories way higher than I thought would make me a fatter blob, I've not gained any fat to speak of, just gained muscle with very little fat (only 8kg in four months... I say that then realise it's a stone ontop of what I was at 83kg) still not got my new rack from my mates garage in Cornwall mind and I can't wait for that


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Right after some not so serious training I'm back on it, full body all the way! 600mg (1.5ml) test 400 and 300mg (1ml) deca300 for the foreseeable future to xmas

bench

25x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x7, 70x10, 70x8

lateral raises

10kgx10 10kgx10

pendley rows (favouring volume for back with discs protruding!)

40x10, 50x10, 50x10

yates row

50x10, 50x10

hammer curls

10kgx10, 10kgx10

tricep dumbells French press

25kgx12, 25kgx12

Leg extension

30kgx20, 30kgx20

hammy curl

20kgx15, 20kgx15


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck mate - running the same as me until Xmas :thumbup1:


----------



## Darkslider (Jul 19, 2016)

Just read through all of this, great progress and I'm pleased to see it's not just me who struggles constantly with little tweaks and twinges the whole time!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

That's the first time Ive got under 80kg and felt comfy, although my left wrist/hand feels a bit like it's being bent back, I wonder if I have reduced range of motion as I'm trying to get the bar sat on the stump rather than the palm by twisting the wrist (in the same manner as palm outwards a little bit with palms down and arm out front) it may be some tendinitis or something as I have no issues with the right wrist/hand, I shall see and report how it goes and play with wrist/hand positioning, and if needs be there's always straps but I try and not use a belt for rows so my back gets less support so I have to do it with my core, assistance to me is like a plaster on a wound, it doesn't fix the issue rather covers it up...



Darkslider said:


> Just read through all of this, great progress and I'm pleased to see it's not just me who struggles constantly with little tweaks and twinges the whole time!


 Yeah I have had lots of ups and downs, sometimes I struggle with motivation, if I do I have a few weeks off and eat at maintenence, I will admit I always feel better about going hard while I'm on cycle! Back on it now and gonna push the food and calories for growth! I'm about 20ish percent at the minute and don't really care as long as I'm not gaining fat hand over fist I will cut after xmas! I can usually lean bulk fairly well so I will be reducing fat percentage by adding muscle rather than cutting fat


----------



## Darkslider (Jul 19, 2016)

Sounds good, my plan of having visible abs over summer still hasn't happened think I'm about 14% at the moment, plan is to try and lean up with what's left of summer then about October time going to lean bulk over winter to try and pack on some size and get a decent base to cut back to next spring!

Easier said than done however!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Darkslider said:


> Sounds good, my plan of having visible abs over summer still hasn't happened think I'm about 14% at the moment, plan is to try and lean up with what's left of summer then about October time going to lean bulk over winter to try and pack on some size and get a decent base to cut back to next spring!
> 
> Easier said than done however!


 If your 14% you'll have visible abs buddy

as for my lifting, well I've written off this week, settled on the bench for warmups last night and my back decided it didn't like the arch it had, oops  disc hernias aren't happy with too much arch and loading through leg drive aswell! Just didn't feel right at all and I'm away tomorrow til sat so next session will be Monday  and first day of new job aswell


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Had a month off lifting while starting my new job!

trained push today for the first time

bench, warmups then 2x10 70kg, 1x10 60kg

cable flies 3x10 15kg (actually dropped it to 10 for the last set to get form bang on)

lateral raises 2x10 10kg 1x10 7.5kg

ohp 3x10 25kg

dumbell french press 3x10 20kg

took about 45mins all done will repeat Wednesday!

pull day tomorrow!

got Perks with new job... new gym! No longer in garage! Means I have to watch some kid doing half squats with 60kg on his shoulders blowing out his arse which offends my sensibility's but hey ho, live and let live I guess!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm gonna be adding my cf475 power rack to it for the foreseeable future as I don't intend leaving any time soon!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I have been effectively recomping on 4000 calories weekdays and just eat a fair bit at weekends... gained approx 1-2kg of weight but am leaning up with it... might try pushing food upto 4400 and keeping weekends above 3000 and see what I can gain, mirror needs a clean I know but compared to old pictures I've grown a load!

delts are rounder, biceps have a cracking vein down em which I've never had and my triceps are getting square, back day I'm nearly rowing the stack

bench is 80kgx10 and will hit 85kg in next week or so! Lat pull downs are at 65kg it's marked up at which considering I've never done a lay pull down and only ever band assisted pull ups previous I'm happy with... started at 50kg about 4-5 weeks ago...

training 3-4 times a week  happy with progress!









View attachment 146885


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking great hun !!

x


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Looking great hun !!
> 
> x


 Not the best looking physique on here but progress pics don't sit too badly with me...



superdrol said:


> View attachment IMG_5090.JPG


 From July, leaned out and put some size on too in the last 6 weeks in the new gym

happy with progress pics, gonna carry on at 4kcals and gaining muscle and leaning off hopefully

View attachment 146886


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well today I've hit 4300 calories as weight has stagnated or I will after Ive troughed my out of date today 25p pizza from Morrison's! 

weights keep climbing gently, see workout log below! Be it a rep or extra weight... 5 pbs today!

defo leaner than 7-8 weeks ago and bigger by a chunk, hopefully raising calories by 300 should see scales move again  And some form of v taper is coming slowly!









View attachment 147010


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pbs all over the shop!! Felt good! Shoulder press was also a pb as I've never done three straight sets with 12.5kg a side :beer:

bench I wound back a little as I have a niggle with my form I think I think I'm trying to move the bar in a curve and tilting my forearms back putting pressure on my wrists a little and causing a little stress rather than just focusing on the forearms staying upright and the load over the stump so to speak


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Today's macros, I basically aim for between 200 and 250g of protein, 400+ carbs and the rest fats and 4250ish calories!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

More red pbs can only be good!









View attachment 147102


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Keep em coming! Lateral raise was effectively a pb as I've never done two sets of 12.5kgx10 before so that gets a red mark too! 

Bench ive widened my grip to reduce bar travel and it felt a fair bit easier, but first set felt a bit front delty until I found a groove and moved grip in slightly so my inside finger was on the ring, only an inch or so wider each side I reckon, will do 72.5kg on thurs/fri I reckon 

calories about 4186 I reckon (I work it out from macros alone as mfp is always over and it's how I've always done it)

also just had a measure, arms are an inch bigger than before a few hrs after gym session at 15.5 L and 15.3 R, with a pump god knows! Prob 16" plus I'd guess and I don't carry much fat on my arms so it's a true reflection of size I think


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Great job hun !


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Got a few more pbs today! The lat pulldown I've not done a straight 3 sets at 60kg, low rows again I've never managed 3 straight sets with one off the full stack which is actually 83kg (no markings on it so I looked it up on the internet) I'll just keep upping the reps like @Chelsea when I get to full stack (90kg) 3x10 in four weeks time I reckon!

the others were all pbs with red stars and the hammer curls again I've never done three straight sets although last set were a bit cheaty so I'll repeat until I can do 3x10 with proper form!

the bicep cables were just poor cos my biceps were properly goosed and pumped like a bastard


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

superdrol said:


> View attachment 147419


 What app is this?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

TommyP87 said:


> What app is this?


 Strong (I'm using it on my iPhone 7 but will be available on Android if have thought!)

below is actual weights I'm using as I've just gone all nerd and changed em so they are correct! 

Also I should mention I thought I'd be weak as piss as I got some bug last week and did just one session, had roughly 2000 calories a day and lost 2kg over four or five days, upped my calories today to 4500 on lifting days and I'll drop intra workout on off days so it'll average at 4300-4400 I'd think :beer:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Updated workouts on the machine I was guessing the weight on... they are now correct as per what they weigh :thumb

have swapped bench to warmups plus 5 sets of 5 to get the weight up (will add 2.5kg per week so hopefully 100kg by new year will be moving

also when picking up the 12.5's for lateral raises (f**k they felt heavy) don't be a dum ass and grab a 15 and a 12.5 someone had put back together, blah blah they look similar!  Managed first ten... then 9 so swapped to 10's, only realised when I went to grab the 15's for shoulder press which I did 3x10 straight with 15's, yeehaaa!!!

plenty of pbs today, just keep em coming!

calories at 3800ish plus a carvery in a mo I reckon  So 4500 ish, weight is back up this morning to 93.3 from 91 on Saturday am


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Carvery got demolished and I think my body loved the fibre from the veg, 93.8kg this morning

fat gain still minimal to nil, stopped leaning off though now, if I gain a kg of fat at 100kg I reckon it's a good cycle to Xmas, but so far trousers fit the same!

knee has swollen up in recent months just in case anyone wondered where leg day was in here! Think I have some tendinitis somewhere in it


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

superdrol said:


> Carvery got demolished and I think my body loved the fibre from the veg, 93.8kg this morning
> 
> fat gain still minimal to nil, stopped leaning off though now, if I gain a kg of fat at 100kg I reckon it's a good cycle to Xmas, but so far trousers fit the same!
> 
> knee has swollen up in recent months just in case anyone wondered where leg day was in here! Think I have some tendinitis somewhere in it


 Doing great hun !

Tendinitis ? I think you're looking for more excuses to have a bunch of nurses feeling you up again :whistling:

x


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Doing great hun !
> 
> Tendinitis ? I think you're looking for more excuses to have a bunch of nurses feeling you up again :whistling:
> 
> x


 Sounds very reasonable to me but I'd get one that looked like @Heavyassweights or something  you not practicing your nursing skills anymore? :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

superdrol said:


> Sounds very reasonable to me but I'd get one that looked like @Heavyassweights or something  you not practicing your nursing skills anymore? :whistling:


 we don't know what Heavy looks like ,she could be hot haha

x


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Tried the full stack for wide grip rows, got ten but sketchy form so will repeat, also repeated hammer curls as form is sketchy (could do with 11 or 12kg dumbells but the step is 10-12.5 so I'm gonna keep at the 12.5's with less cheat each time until perfect form, then i think I'll up it to 3x15 gradually and then drop it to 3x8 with 15 and work back up strict

same with rows I will get to the full stack and then engineer a solution to add weight or add reps ( @Chelsea and me have discussed it so I'll experiment I reckon and see what I can come up with  )


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> we don't know what Heavy looks like ,she could be hot haha
> 
> x


 strong 8, great personality and hung


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> strong 8, great personality and hung


 But no nurse?? Gutted


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

superdrol said:


> But no nurse?? Gutted


 how much you offering?

@Natty Steve'o swings both ways, well at least that's what his boyfriend said


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> how much you offering?
> 
> @Natty Steve'o swings both ways, *well at least that's what his boyfriend said*


 You said you wouldn't tell ...! :huh:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Did my 5x5 on bench, will break 80kg next week

then rather than cable crossover I did a spot of incline dumbbell bench, started at 12.5kgx10, then 15x10, then 20x10... but I think this uses too much front felt as shoulders just died on there arses after this point, will swap it to decline dumbbell bench and see if I can fatigue chest more with that although not sure we have a decent decline bench in the gym, I'll have a play and if needs be swap back to cable crossovers or maybe even just throw in some drop sets but not sure if that would then effect the 5x5 strength side of things, could also maybe do 6x5 as that would be same volume as before (30 reps total with heaviest sets)

the above front delt fatigue affected the lateral raises (dropped the last set to 10kg) and seated dumbbell press (cheated the last reps as back was making all kinda shapes  ) also, all in all an experiment but not what I'd call a success, triceps I got some extra reps on and they were fried at the end of each set of dumbbell French press, no more reps in the tank for the 27.5kg sets, it's getting heavy now and I am a bit worried about dropping it on myself if I fail or injure myself as it would defo knock me out I suspect 

nutrition will be 4500 by the time I've had steak and sweet pot fries in a bit I reckon 

View attachment 147557


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well started winstrol today for the last run upto Xmas purely to see how I respond to it while on test/deca, first dose today 50mg first thing, I think I'm gonna do 50 each morning and 50 90 mins before training and stick to three days a week training push/pull and alternating so this week is...

mon - pull

weds - push

fri - pull

pull went well, popped ten reps of 65 kg on on last pull down then dropped to 60 as it was an effort the last few 65kg pulls

rows I pushed as well and did the full stack wide for 2 sets then knocked a plate off and the full stack low for 10 and the remaining 2x10 with 84kg

face pulls that's half the stack nearly and felt ok, will prob up weight next week but drop back to 2x ten rep sets or whatever I can muster 

12.5 hammers 3x10 was still a bit off but felt nicer than last week and then I smashed an extra rep on the cable curls so that's a pb too although the strong app doesn't register it with overall poundage 

View attachment 147620


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Food is 3800 cals I reckon plus Cajun chicken, tatted and veg later I think, but it'll be fresh so no clue on cals, plenty of protein and carbs though with some nice fibre and stuff from the veg (does cider count as one of my five a day??  )

winnys not kicked in yet, had to proper force feed myself today, hit 3900 cals yesterday and woke up this morning 0.6kg down... gotta sort some easy to eat cals for while I'm trying g to get my knee down as I have a shed load of fluid on it and it's tight as a tight thing, can only just bend it 90 degrees with some pain today, maybe a touch further

training went well, 80kg 5x5 plus warmups is the most reps of 80kg I've done and will do 82.5kg and 85 next week, will crack 100kg by new year I hope (shouting "by the power of winny" like he-man!!)

hopefully winny will finish this cycle off nicely in time to cut in January when it's cold and I need warming up a bit... hmmmm dnp time! 

Lying cable crossovers are instead of standing as there's zero cheating and felt a lot more in my chest even though it was lighter weight, prob go with 20kg next time I reckon


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

superdrol said:


> Food is 3800 cals I reckon plus Cajun chicken, tatted and veg later I think, but it'll be fresh so no clue on cals, plenty of protein and carbs though with some nice fibre and stuff from the veg (does cider count as one of my five a day??  )
> 
> winnys not kicked in yet, had to proper force feed myself today, hit 3900 cals yesterday and woke up this morning 0.6kg down... gotta sort some easy to eat cals for while I'm trying g to get my knee down as I have a shed load of fluid on it and it's tight as a tight thing, can only just bend it 90 degrees with some pain today, maybe a touch further
> 
> ...


 Of coarse cider counts as 1 of your 5 a day.....its apples isnt it :lol:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Of coarse cider counts as 1 of your 5 a day.....its apples isnt it :lol:


 That was my thinking! ?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

superdrol said:


> That was my thinking! ?


 Not sure how many apples go into cider but i would have thought the more ciders the better in regards to your 5 a day lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I've done two workouts this week and am taking ibuprofen instead of the usual naproxen and 30/500 co-codamol I take to see if it treats my knee any better

basically I seem to have a massive collection of fluid on my right knee and it feels tight to the point of tearing something almost if I bend it past 80 degrees, feels ok sat at my desk at 90 degrees but any further underneath myself and the tightness across the bottom of the quad teardrop area feels like it's gonna explode I presume it's just tendons being tight and wrapped around the knee cap with fluid making everything tight in that area

its been like it for a few months with varying degrees of severity so I'm going to docs on Monday and not training my pull session later as it's xmas party time tonight with the bods from work!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

superdrol said:


> Well I've done two workouts this week and am taking ibuprofen instead of the usual naproxen and 30/500 co-codamol I take to see if it treats my knee any better
> 
> basically I seem to have a massive collection of fluid on my right knee and it feels tight to the point of tearing something almost if I bend it past 80 degrees, feels ok sat at my desk at 90 degrees but any further underneath myself and the tightness across the bottom of the quad teardrop area feels like it's gonna explode I presume it's just tendons being tight and wrapped around the knee cap with fluid making everything tight in that area
> 
> its been like it for a few months with varying degrees of severity so I'm going to docs on Monday and not training my pull session later as it's xmas party time tonight with the bods from work!


 Have fun tonight honey ! Dont go crazy with the dance moves now 

x


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Well I've done two workouts this week and am taking ibuprofen instead of the usual naproxen and 30/500 co-codamol I take to see if it treats my knee any better


 How do you get 30/500 co-codamol? Just walk into chemist and ask for it?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

JW210 said:


> How do you get 30/500 co-codamol? Just walk into chemist and ask for it?


 No mate prescribed for my back, 8/500 is strongest over the counter you can get


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I did a push workout today

bench was the heaviest I've ever done and I got extra reps on the last set!

5x82.5kg

lateral raise I figured I'd push the weight a little having done 12.5kg several times, I grabbed the 15kg dumbells and managed 10 with major effort on the last set

then did seated dumbbell press for three sets of ten as per last week, form is still sketchy so I'll stick with it, better than last week though!

dumbell French press was good fun! Went for it with the 27.5kg and did plenty of reps! Once I can do 3x10 I'll chuck the thirty up! Then hammered triceps with cable pushdowns!

calories were 4500-4600 ish for the day, I go by macros rather than my fitness pal so mfp said it was 4951 calories but it's normally 350-400 out at 4000+ cals

i can live with that as I was defo down at the weekend after a works Xmas do on Friday night 

View attachment 147831


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@superdrol that strong app looks decent do you use the free version or premium? I downloaded it the other day just to see what it like but could only store 3 routines on the free one.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Free version as I do push pull legs when my knees not ballooned, tbh I'd consider spending the extra if it was a one off payment as it's a nice app to use and does give some helpful stuff for tracking progress and you can add notes as you go too

it also does a rest timer which it remembers between sets, so I have 2 mins for 5x5 bench and 90 secs on cable crossovers for example, you can also have notes that are pinned so the notes bit goes blue to remind you there's a note (I use this for repeat, scrappy form generally to prod me!) or just a general note section also when you don't want a prompt, so maybe which bar to use on pulldowns or whatever

@Ross1991


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Well your certainly thourough!!! I haven't got the time to update like this but I'll do my best !! Keep it going buddy!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Never too late said:


> Well your certainly thourough!!! I haven't got the time to update like this but I'll do my best !! Keep it going buddy!!


 Do it weekly, I do it when I get home and just take snap shots of the screen for my fitness pal and the strong app


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

I'll certainly give it ago!!??


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Calories are reduced a touch and will set them at 4300 next week as my weight has been all over the shop this week, inkling says I've gone a little too high so knocking them back will just be the small adjustment I need to stop the fat gain in it's tracks, hit 95kg today which is heavier than I've ever been first thing

strength is climbing nicely, low rows felt hard for the last few reps of the 3x10 but 91kg is the full stack on the low pulley machine, felt good getting that though, the kid behind me stood with his gob open, pushed it hard and got there though, last few reps were a bit chesty with some body movement but for the most part they were honest clean reps!

lat pulldown felt a bit weak so I ground it out and repeated last week (strange how I smashed low rows though!)

face pulls was the next plate in the stack down and felt good, did ten then repped the last set out amrap stylee!

curls felt better than last time, less cheating for the last few reps in the the last set  the cable curls I played with keeping tension on by not straightening arm fully and I couldn't bend them all the way in at the top as they had a bit too much claret in em by the last reps 

music was ninetys trance on the iPod nano






tune of the session!!

View attachment 147871


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

225g rump steak, buttery mash and sweet corn for tea topped my cals off for the day


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well as an experiment I dropped my calories down for a few days to see how lifting suffered... well I predict the reduced water from lower carbs would reduce weights a little but for the most part it wasn't a bad day, 85kg is body weight currently so that's a first, I will keep pushing at higher calories and maybe gain another 1-1.5kg before new year I reckon and push for 2 plates a side bench which will be a first for me, then I'm gonna stick at 100kg and push it to 5x6, then 4x8, then 3x9, then 3x10 (not nesc in those steps, but adds rep here and a rep there, improvement each workout), just keep upping the reps after I've built the strength up! Might play with the same 5x5 rep scheme for other exercises too to get the weights up

hit a few pbs today despite lower calories and feeling fatigue in my shoulders, I think I'm going to bin cable crossovers for now and just push the bench as I feel they are fatiguing the front delts before lateral raises and dumbbell ohp, so they cost more than they benefit I reckon, I want 3x10 15kg lateral raises clean and 3x10 20kg dumbbell ohp ideally within three months I reckon

calories im gonna stick at 4k and hopefully lean off a little again as I have added a little fat finally pushing cals to 4500 I think, it's a gentle tipping point but I've found it and tightened the trousers a touch which is a good measure as that's where I hold most fat, hips, belly, back


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Doing good buddy!! Keep it going!! Just upped my colories now so should also put abit of size on!! Just not around the waist hopefully lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Never too late said:


> Doing good buddy!! Keep it going!! Just upped my colories now so should also put abit of size on!! Just not around the waist hopefully lol


 Cheers pal, I'm glad someone actually reads my ranting and raving lol


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

lol ! Well it's always good to have someone else's opinion eh even if it's constructive critics ??


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

I've updated my journal if you'd like av alook, I can only update 1 a week or so though


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So the 100kg bench is never gonna happen before new year, I have a stinky horrible cold, ears are solid, nose can't decide if it wants to run or block up, chest just doesn't work, it's full of guck but won't let itself be coughed up, breathing anything other than shallow breaths results in coughing fits 

sucks but I have a goal for next year!

lost 3kg already as I've ceased test and deca and allowing levels to drop to cruise dosage I'll start on 0.3ml test400 in new year as a cruise til March and have a first dnp run in jan I think if it drops cold...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon!

Merry Christmas !

x


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

superdrol said:


> So the 100kg bench is never gonna happen before new year, I have a stinky horrible cold, ears are solid, nose can't decide if it wants to run or block up, chest just doesn't work, it's full of guck but won't let itself be coughed up, breathing anything other than shallow breaths results in coughing fits


 I just had this last week. It's been going around, alot have had it. Starting to feel more human now so I'll see if I can make it to the gym tomorrow get a workout in before xmas.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well inadvertently I'm cutting, Ive gone from a 95.8kg plateau to 91.3 in the space of ten or twelve days, I did this last year for different reasons but hey I'm gonna go with the flow and make the most of what nature throws at me... hopefully what's left of my last pin of test and deca 2 weeks ago will keep some muscle but a stinking cold isn't an ideal way to lose fat! Will start 125mg test at new year for 8 weeks til March 1st and go with a mid dose test cycle again (800mg I reckon)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well that's a stone gone, women issues and illness don't help, but stuff it there should be enough test kicking about to prevent muscle loss so aside from looking very flat I am ok with it, I was 89.4kg this morning and leaning off nicely! Oddly did this last year over Xmas when I split with the ex in the first place, sucks having her in my head again as I guess I must have some feelings but I can't help think it's dropping deca and test rather than a thing pinned 200mg test yesterday to help with the cut, it's long eaters for the most part so 200 e10d should be fine I reckon


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Well that's a stone gone, women issues and illness don't help, but stuff it there should be enough test kicking about to prevent muscle loss so aside from looking very flat I am ok with it, I was 89.4kg this morning and leaning off nicely! Oddly did this last year over Xmas when I split with the ex in the first place, sucks having her in my head again as I guess I must have some feelings but I can't help think it's dropping deca and test rather than a thing pinned 200mg test yesterday to help with the cut, it's long eaters for the most part so 200 e10d should be fine I reckon


 I understand the head fvck.

Similar situation as you know from gen con haha but think it's starting to get sorted just heads a mess still also.

I did the smart thing and started a Blast haha.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> I understand the head fvck.
> 
> Similar situation as you know from gen con haha but think it's starting to get sorted just heads a mess still also.
> 
> I did the smart thing and started a Blast haha.


 Mine was a little easier... finished the girl who wasnt right for me, nice lass, but didn't fancy her! Managed a decent nights kip with only a few random thoughts of ex, been on pof and got myself a few dates lined up, new faced always ease the head f**k, Both fair stunners, and both are rate nice lasses, one 45 and local, one 38 and 45mins away above doncaster, I'm 40 so not far off either!

As for the one I took out the other night... major disaster, been treated like s**t by blokes and has major anxiety issues, like just sat in a not so busy restaurant she was fidgeting and uncomfortable, I rate fancy her but I can't see it going anywhere as she won't let me in, I'd settle down with her too, just a really nice lass, in the end I said I didn't mind if she went home as she was proper uncomfy... she then left and later informed me she had a meltdown at the side of the road and had to pull over and just stop driving, shame cos she's really nice! Wish I'd met her years ago before she got f**ked up, can't see me seeing her again if I'm honest unless she has an epiphany!

and going to see my soulmate on weds afternoon whose now married, we love each other to bits but had our chance years ago, such is life! That'll end in her in tears cos I'm there and she knows she can't have me


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Mine was a little easier... finished the girl who wasnt right for me, nice lass, but didn't fancy her! Managed a decent nights kip with only a few random thoughts of ex, been on pof and got myself a few dates lined up, new faced always ease the head f**k, Both fair stunners, and both are rate nice lasses, one 45 and local, one 38 and 45mins away above doncaster, I'm 40 so not far off either!
> 
> As for the one I took out the other night... major disaster, been treated like s**t by blokes and has major anxiety issues, like just sat in a not so busy restaurant she was fidgeting and uncomfortable, I rate fancy her but I can't see it going anywhere as she won't let me in, I'd settle down with her too, just a really nice lass, in the end I said I didn't mind if she went home as she was proper uncomfy... she then left and later informed me she had a meltdown at the side of the road and had to pull over and just stop driving, shame cos she's really nice! Wish I'd met her years ago before she got f**ked up, can't see me seeing her again if I'm honest unless she has an epiphany!
> 
> and going to see my soulmate on weds afternoon whose now married, we love each other to bits but had our chance years ago, such is life! That'll end in her in tears cos I'm there and she knows she can't have me


 Might be worth one more shot with the nervous lass, she won't be anywhere near as bad the second time if it was nerves about meeting you, and maybe her breakdown was because this is how she keeps losing dates? Never know, might be worth one more date with her to see, if it all goes the same again then you know you were right and no harm done


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Cypionate said:


> Might be worth one more shot with the nervous lass, she won't be anywhere near as bad the second time if it was nerves about meeting you, and maybe her breakdown was because this is how she keeps losing dates? Never know, might be worth one more date with her to see, if it all goes the same again then you know you were right and no harm done


 It was a second date, she was better the first time, tbh I'm not gonna say it won't happen, she has good family and mates so it may happen in a safer more comfy way for her, maybe a double date with her mate and her boyfriend, but I'm not holding my breath, she gets nervous around anyone new and also in places that are overly busy, she's a huni, but a bit damaged, I think if o could find a way to help her over the 'new person' syndrome she'd be a right laugh, I can see glimmers of it but mostly it was overshadowed by worry I think


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> It was a second date, she was better the first time, tbh I'm not gonna say it won't happen, she has good family and mates so it may happen in a safer more comfy way for her, maybe a double date with her mate and her boyfriend, but I'm not holding my breath, she gets nervous around anyone new and also in places that are overly busy, she's a huni, but a bit damaged, I think if o could find a way to help her over the 'new person' syndrome she'd be a right laugh, I can see glimmers of it but mostly it was overshadowed by worry I think


 She'd probably be the one I went for tbh, dunno why, mixture of a challenge and to help her get over it, and she'd probably be much more likely to be true and honest to you once the trust was there (You know she wouldn't be fking about behind your back on dates anyway lol)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Cypionate said:


> She'd probably be the one I went for tbh, dunno why, mixture of a challenge and to help her get over it, and she'd probably be much more likely to be true and honest to you once the trust was there (You know she wouldn't be fking about behind your back on dates anyway lol)


 I enjoyed meeting her the first time and after a few cancelled dates I managed the second 4 months later give or take, we shall see, but yeah your on the money with your thoughts


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> I enjoyed meeting her the first time and after a few cancelled dates I managed the second 4 months later give or take, we shall see, but yeah your on the money with your thoughts


 Well best of luck whatever happens, I miss the dating game sometimes, was a lot of fun


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

First session back this year after a stinky cold and losing over a stone over Xmas, diet is getting back on track and weight has come back up a little, suspect it's water weight going back on, I was 92kg first thing this morning

did a push session and wasn't too bad, I've lost some strength

i started conservatively and just hit it!

tea was 4 lean pork loin steaks (96g protein in 400g according to the label with 8g fat) knocked up with some bbq seasoning, Aldi buttery mash and sweetcorn! Tasted awesome!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well after a spot of carb loading... read eating more carbs that anything else but keeping calories below 3k I think weight has settled now, I reckon I lost 6 kg roughly over xmas and now comes the hard work gaining it back in a cruise for a bit

trained pull for the first time as lats caned after Push day, benching I've always felt lats are involved heavily for whatever reason, and after a month off I figuredbreaking myself in gently was better than pulling something...

so after last weeks push day and 80kg bench I left it last week, gave the muscle soreness time to recover and hit pull day today, I forgot to add that on first session I added 12mins of exercise bike at a steady cadence of around 70-80 rpm, the computers broken so I pace myself against my countdown timer, today I did 13mins of a similar pace, will increase to 15 mins three times a week for general health reasons 

my new favourite protein source has become a 400g pack of pork medallions approx 10g fat, 96g protein for 2.50 and with some seasoning tasty as hell, I'm working on cooking method and currently have two packs with smoked paprika spices from Aldi on em, one for today and a pack for tomorrow at work to be split through the day! Tastes good! See label below for macros 

todays lifting session felt like because I'm only on 3k calories and no intra workout carbs maybe I was a bit sluggish, so lay pull down was as before for first set then second was hard work and third I dropped it to 55kg to get ten reps, I'll reset on fri to 55kg and push on, aswell as having intra workout dextrose and peptopro


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Smashed push day! Managed 15 mins on the exercise bike at my regular pace and was sweating a lot less than last session and I only did 13 mins then!

bench felt heavy still, I put it down to lower than bulking calories and cardio on top! Plus the deca and test leaving the system...

cable crossover was broke, so I hit decline flys with 10kg, I find with flys the shoulders stretch out before the chest so I'll repeat next week again now I've got a feel for it

i will up cals to a solid 3500 next week as there's less anabolics floating round on 200mg e14d and my calories haven't been consistent, my heads not fully into it yet but it will get clicked into gear Sunday! 

Lateral raise was definitely better as was seated dumbell ohp  will repeat 12.5's lateral raise and chuck 15's in for first set on ohp

tricep ohp felt better, will up that to 27.5 for first set once more next week and see how it feels 

cables push down felt good, I'll repeat with more reps


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

superdrol said:


> View attachment 149363


 25kg triceps extensions for 10 reps with a dumbbell and only 80kg bench press? Something wrong there.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> 25kg triceps extensions for 10 reps with a dumbbell and only 80kg bench press? Something wrong there.


 Not when it's not single handed french press style


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

superdrol said:


>


 Aha, I thought you might have either developed genetic mutant strength or the numbers were fiddled!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> Aha, I thought you might have either developed genetic mutant strength or the numbers were fiddled!


 I wish I had mutant strength! Was aiming for 5x5 100kg bench by Xmas but illness knocked that one, target for next cycle now!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Still doing fifteen mins of cardio on exercise bike before training, might do bike alternate nights to gym see if lifting is suffering due to extra work done! Definitely feeling fitter on the bike now! Even after four sessions!

calories have been 3500 generally each day, weight is floating around 92kg give or take...

Well I experimented with grip width on bench today and it would seem I've found the nicest width for wrists and als the strongest already, hit 4x5 80kg, felt ok, put an extra 5kg on the bar to previous heaviest I think, did 1x4 85kg and shoulda racked it... went for five and had to pull some shapes to get it up! Pulled a load of muscles on left hand side, no lasting damage, feels fine now, but tweaked a muscle just above my hip, around my ribs, lat I think too... we've all done it, not benching in a cage means it goes up or bail from under it 

alls well though, carried on and upped weight on decline flys to 12.5 which is a pb technically and got 3x10

lateral raise will get repeated until I get clean reps for all three sets!

seated dumbell press only the last few reps in the last set were a bit squiffy, will repeat it and go for 17.5 once allsets are good!

tricep french press I killed vs last week, 13/13/13, I just know there was a ten in last week and only one 13 rep set, same with push downs, extra reps is always good!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Bring the tren in March!! Be roughly ten weeks since last pin of test/deca, should be plenty of time off, then mr 100kg bench will be mine for summer! :thumbup1: here comes the tren train!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Bring the tren in March!! Be roughly ten weeks since last pin of test/deca, should be plenty of time off, then mr 100kg bench will be mine for summer! :thumbup1: here comes the tren train!!


 Love tren can't wait to get back on it myself it will be my staple in every Blast from next time on :thumbup1:

I just gotta be strong enough to not cruise on it like I did last time :lol:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Love tren can't wait to get back on it myself it will be my staple in every Blast from next time on :thumbup1:
> 
> I just gotta be strong enough to not cruise on it like I did last time :lol:


 Im gonna try 0.7ml southern ghost tren e 300 with 1ml Sphinx tri-test400 so 200/400 tren/test and see how tren treats me at low doses first, should do some damage at that? What you reckon? Or go 1ml/1.5ml and do 300/600 tren/test?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Im gonna try 0.7ml southern ghost tren e 300 with 1ml Sphinx tri-test400 so 200/400 tren/test and see how tren treats me at low doses first, should do some damage at that? What you reckon? Or go 1ml/1.5ml and do 300/600 tren/test?


 Oh have you not used tren before? I'd go with 1ml of each regardless anyway.

I run tren higher than test, well I will be when I next Blast.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Nah tren virgin, run deca and get sleepless sweaty nights from that so I reckon 1ml of each sounds like a plan, got a pot of caber aswell and will order more tren if I dont turn into a raving nutcase


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well Mondays workout went well, no deca in system and it felt good and nearly as strong as before Xmas at 95.8kg, but I'm 92.3kg this morning

went over carbs a bit but realised earlier I had put two tins of beans rather than one for breakfast  no harm no foul as I had a portion of crumble with custard on top so probably hit 3900 ish cals I'd guess

hit 3750 today more or less spot on!

lat pulldown seems weak still, both low rows are back up to the full stack for 3x10+

Face pulls we're up a bit too, will up weight by 7kg and drop reps for the two sets

curls were ok, i think the rows work the bicep because I'm giving it my all so then my strength suffers a bit...

all in all happy being on a cruise at the minute! :thumbup1:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So push day today (I'm only getting two sessions a week in currently and doing cardio after the session now)

bench ive dropped onto a program as per below in pics

5x 10x60kg was today, I've used 100kg as 1rm and will do 16 weeks of it and then repeat it with maybe 115-120kg 1rm, and once I start gear proper in March I'll up sessions to 3x per week and bench 3x in 2weeks

anyway, today's session was as per below

bench was new and felt ok, I've settled with middle finger on rings on the bar as feeling nicest on shoulders etc 5 sets certainly gets a decent pump so I dropped flys/assistance for bench, may add something else in down the line, but for now, 17 worksets will do!

swapped shoulder work to 8reps heavy, 10 reps lighter, 12 reps lighter still, felt a bit more controlled and nicer

although I did repeat 15kg on seated dumbell press

french press (double handed) was matching heaviest I've been but I've never done three sets with 27.5kg, will steadily up reps and maybe try the thirty in a few weeks once reps are up to low teens...

tricep pushdown I just went for a rep more than last week, will see how it goes as French press is the heavy hitter, this is a finisher


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Quick one, I'll tag a few guys, if you can think of better people to tag feel free, if I'm after improving my bench does the above look ok from a strength side of things as working it out a lot of the last 4 weeks equates to a 100kg 1rm? Should it not be a little higher than that been as it's based on a 1rm of 100kg in the first place?

@Jakemaguire @swole troll

@Fadi feel free to chime in as I welcome your input although bench isn't particularly your thing with Olympic stuff, but I guess it does kinda relate to strength which is your thing...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Quick one, I'll tag a few guys, if you can think of better people to tag feel free, if I'm after improving my bench does the above look ok from a strength side of things as working it out a lot of the last 4 weeks equates to a 100kg 1rm? Should it not be a little higher than that been as it's based on a 1rm of 100kg in the first place?
> 
> @Jakemaguire @swole troll
> 
> @Fadi feel free to chime in as I welcome your input although bench isn't particularly your thing with Olympic stuff, but I guess it does kinda relate to strength which is your thing...


 Why not look into 5/3/1 or something? I don't see how that is even going to make your bench stronger if I'm honest, looks very long winded.


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

I literally alway start off at around 20% of my max and do a set of 16 the 40% set of 12-14 ( these 2 sets are classed as warm ups ) then 60% 10-12 reps 80% 8-10 100% ( which I'm warmed right up ) and go for broke which is usually around the 130kg mark and get 4-6 out it's a psychological thing in my head, the fact that I'm going heavier each time but less reps so convince myself I can do it...,then last set I reverse it 100% 80% Andy 60% and so forth!! But I stay on the bench all the way through last sets back to 20% but only doing around 4-6 reps on each set cos I'm pretty much knackered but it works for me!! Hope this makes sense


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Why not look into 5/3/1 or something? I don't see how that is even going to make your bench stronger if I'm honest, looks very long winded.


 I found it, figured it was easy to implement but then did some maths and figured I should ask before hitting it hard!

id thought about 5/3/1 but didn't know if I'd get full benefit without running it how they intended as I run it as a push/pull setup


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> I found it, figured it was easy to implement but then did some maths and figured I should ask before hitting it hard!
> 
> id thought about 5/3/1 but didn't know if I'd get full benefit without running it how they intended as I run it as a push/pull setup


 Worked for me mate when I did it, depending how frequent you workout of course.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Never too late said:


> I literally alway start off at around 20% of my max and do a set of 16 the 40% set of 12-14 ( these 2 sets are classed as warm ups ) then 60% 10-12 reps 80% 8-10 100% ( which I'm warmed right up ) and go for broke which is usually around the 130kg mark and get 4-6 out it's a psychological thing in my head, the fact that I'm going heavier each time but less reps so convince myself I can do it...,then last set I reverse it 100% 80% Andy 60% and so forth!! But I stay on the bench all the way through last sets back to 20% but only doing around 4-6 reps on each set cos I'm pretty much knackered but it works for me!! Hope this makes sense


 If your doing 130kg for 4-6 your 1rm isn't 130kg

i could make up something like that but i wanted something a bit more proven, thanks for input though


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Worked for me mate when I did it, depending how frequent you workout of course.


 2-3 times a week depending on work load and external stuff going on

531 is meant for once a week, but if I do it on Monday I will aim for Friday too, and do 531 for lat pull downs too on pull Day I reckon and get that stronger too, once I've done a cycle I might swap lat pull down to a row variant on pull day, but I'm rowing the stack on low rows for 10 anyway with decent form for at least the first two sets, a bit of body waving on third set


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> 2-3 times a week depending on work load and external stuff going on
> 
> 531 is meant for once a week, but if I do it on Monday I will aim for Friday too, and do 531 for lat pull downs too on pull Day I reckon and get that stronger too, once I've done a cycle I might swap lat pull down to a row variant on pull day, but I'm rowing the stack on low rows for 10 anyway with decent form for at least the first two sets, a bit of body waving on third set


 Could easily add the 5/3/1 to your main lift and keep the rest of the routine the same.

If you wanted extra hypertrophy on the bench you could do your 3 working sets then do a FSL AMRAP back on the first set.

ie wave 1: 65% x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+(AMRAP) then back to 65% for AMRAP then onto rest of your routine.


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Well no my 1 rm is around 140kg but I was just showing an eg on how I get to my 1rm, but take the long way round if it suits you buddy! ?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Could easily add the 5/3/1 to your main lift and keep the rest of the routine the same.
> 
> If you wanted extra hypertrophy on the bench you could do your 3 working sets then do a FSL AMRAP back on the first set.
> 
> ie wave 1: 65% x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+(AMRAP) then back to 65% for AMRAP then onto rest of your routine.


 I'll get me a spreadsheet made up at work


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

With any program you should set your 1rm at 90% of your actual max

That program has too many sets in my opinion for the kind of rep ranges you'd be working with.

My best bench press results came when I switched to linear progression 2 working sets increasing the weight by 2.5kg each week you start with sets of 10 and as the weeks go on and the weight goes up the reps come down, I believe I added 15kg to my 5rm the first time I did this for either 10 or 12 weeks it went from 135 to 150 and my max went from 165 to 170, I used the same thing to reach a 180kg bench press in competition weighing 90kg

The last successful run of this type of training took my 5rm from 150 to 160 in 12 weeks and that was coming back off a minor pec tear.

Technique is paramount and when you do lots of sets for reps form breaks down not only that you can put alot more intensity into 2 big sets of 5 than to can for 4 sets of 5


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Good strength per body weight buddy!! Similar system to me I think.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Never too late said:


> Good strength per body weight buddy!! Similar system to me I think.


 It's simple but it's brutal hard work most people aren't up for hard work lol


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

I just find it's a mental game!! And as long as you convince yourself is you've dropped the reps for your next set that you'l be able to lift an extra 2-3 kilo's then it works!! My best ever was 150kg at 12st 2lb but that was about 18 years ago!! 40 now but don't really aim for max's Too often anymore!! Old bones!! Lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Never too late said:


> I just find it's a mental game!! And as long as you convince yourself is you've dropped the reps for your next set that you'l be able to lift an extra 2-3 kilo's then it works!! My best ever was 150kg at 12st 2lb but that was about 18 years ago!! 40 now but don't really aim for max's Too often anymore!! Old bones!! Lol


 I keep the reps the same for both sets or do extra reps on the second set depending how far in i am of say it's the first week of tens the first set is ten and the second set will be 12 after a few weeks you go to 8s this continues until you go for a new max 10s, 8s,5s,3s,2s, 1rm if you set it up right you won't miss any reps


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> With any program you should set your 1rm at 90% of your actual max
> 
> That program has too many sets in my opinion for the kind of rep ranges you'd be working with.
> 
> ...


 Cheers jake, hopefully i can follow 531 (with first set last for hypertrophy too) for as long as progression happens and get my 100kg bench sorted and see how far I can take it as your right that program does seem just a bit off and weird which is what led to alarm bells and me asking the question, seemed very simple but then i looked a bit deeper...


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

superdrol said:


> Quick one, I'll tag a few guys, if you can think of better people to tag feel free, if I'm after improving my bench does the above look ok from a strength side of things as working it out a lot of the last 4 weeks equates to a 100kg 1rm? Should it not be a little higher than that been as it's based on a 1rm of 100kg in the first place?
> 
> @Jakemaguire @swole troll
> 
> @Fadi feel free to chime in as I welcome your input although bench isn't particularly your thing with Olympic stuff, but I guess it does kinda relate to strength which is your thing...


 I'm having a problem seeing the 60% inserted there past its due date. As I've shown in my 3x/week squat program in the strength section , 60% intensity does have its place for sure, in the preparatory phase (during the initial stages of the program), but it has nothing to do with direct strength buildup there; only there to prepare your connective tissues for the work load ahead.

So to see it inserted amongst the 80% etc is bit of a waste of time and a step in the wrong direction. I fully understand the intention of the writer , and it's all recovery related, but he over did it in my opinion mate. As another member alluded to, the whole program has become bit of a drag now.

Please take another look at my squat program to get exactly what I'm getting at here.

Furthermore, you may simply stick with high volume, performing sets of 5x5 at/between 72.5%-82.5% of your 1RM. I'm in the process of writing an article on this and will post next week.

Cheers mate.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well first day of wendlers 5/3/1 with fsl added in aswell, how does that look for the first week @Ross1991 somewhere round about the right numbers, I actually felt like I found my grove a bit on the bench, heavy set I was thinking maybe 7 or 8... just went for it until it felt like next lift the form was going to go! Then first set last... the first main set actually felt heavyish, second work set easier... first set last amrap was an epiphany! Felt good getting that many, I imagine as weeks go it gets harder, but felt like a decent start!

lateral raise felt decent, extra few reps on last weeks, dumbell shoulder press felt good too!

Tricep French press was savage, hit the 30kg for the first time and hammered it for ten... dropped to the 27.5 and hammered them for the second nd third set! Felt heavy but good all the same!

pushdowns were good considering I'd just done the 30, so happy!

fat macros a bit over thanks to a Maccy's breakkie! Double sausage and egg McMuffin meal with OJ and a bacon flatbread effort (ok incase anyone wonders, but nowt special!)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@superdrol looks good mate. You'll easily smash 100kg Bench. (Your top AMRAP set already gives you a hypothetical 1rm of over 100kg anyway haha)

Im starting it myself in my journal again.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> @superdrol looks good mate. You'll easily smash 100kg Bench. (Your top AMRAP set already gives you a hypothetical 1rm of over 100kg anyway haha)
> 
> Im starting it myself in my journal again.


 In theory I have done 80x10 before which I think is 108kg 1rm, but I'd not noticed that, that's a new pb for me so I'll take that!

i take it you can do 16 weeks and then do another 16 afterwards?? Perhaps have a break in the middle of the two?? What's recommended? Anything specific?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> In theory I have done 80x10 before which I think is 108kg 1rm, but I'd not noticed that, that's a new pb for me so I'll take that!
> 
> i take it you can do 16 weeks and then do another 16 afterwards?? Perhaps have a break in the middle of the two?? What's recommended? Anything specific?


 Typically after the 3 weeks, 4th week is a deload. However it's not necessary after every complete cycle.

I'd go on feel and if you're hitting your top set in wave 3 for a good amount of reps I'd just recalculate and do another run.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Typically after the 3 weeks, 4th week is a deload. However it's not necessary after every complete cycle.
> 
> I'd go on feel and if you're hitting your top set in wave 3 for a good amount of reps I'd just recalculate and do another run.


 I'll just recalculate and run it until I feel I need a break then


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> I'll just recalculate and run it until I feel I need a break then


 You can do it as is recommended add 5 pounds to upper lifts and 10 pounds to lower.

Or you can punch your heaviest AMRAP set into a 1rm calc and get your new figures. You'll more than likely find your 1rm will shoot up after the first run, so I'd be inclined to do this especially on gear.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> You can do it as is recommended add 5 pounds to upper lifts and 10 pounds to lower.
> 
> Or you can punch your heaviest AMRAP set into a 1rm calc and get your new figures. You'll more than likely find your 1rm will shoot up after the first run, so I'd be inclined to do this especially on gear.


 God help me when the tren train enters the station! Which will be around the start of March ? strength isn't bad for saying I'm on 200mg test blend e14d! Can't wait to get 1ml of tren e 300 and 1ml of test 400 in me! :thumbup1:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

so I'm still on a cruise but diet is far more in line, calories are set at 3300 now I've dropped the cardio as my hamstrings were tightening and pulling my pelvis back and down which was accentuating my disc issues and causing twinges, seems a load better now I've dropped the exercise bike!

trained tues and Friday this week

todays session I've decided to do 5/3/1 with lat pull down and get my strength up properly on them! I think I underestimated the 1rm a touch looking at reps (see below!)

lat pulldown was a pr although because I've pulled 65kg the app doesn't recognise it as such! But however many reps I did of 60kg was defo a decent effort, and first set last was 20 reps which surprised me!

Wide grip rows went fu**ing awesome! The stack is 91kg so I just decided to rep it out, then rep it out, then rep it out again! Went well! As did narrow grip! Both pb's!

Face pulls I went for it too! I've done 50kg x13 before so I pushed it!!

hammer curls I used a bit of momentum on the last few reps with 15kg and again with 12.5, I have no issues with that as the negative was clean! 10kg I just repped it (by this time biceps were a bit fried from rows, pulldowns and hammer curl so I wasn't expecting much from cable curls! Wentbok though!

overall it felt pretty damn awesome! 

Post workout skittles and shake went down well too! Macros were hit pretty much bang on, just got to inhale my Hawaiian pizza in a mo


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@superdrol good work mate.

Yeah it's easy to underestimate weight at first that's why after the first run if you put it into a 1rm calc your numbers will kind of self regulate to your current strength and then it gets harder :thumbup1:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@AestheticManlet When you say first run, do you mean after first deload or after the 16 weeks?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> @AestheticManlet When you say first run, do you mean after first deload or after the 16 weeks?


 3-4 weeks. Week 3 is your heaviest week aiming for the 95% so if you're not deloading week 4 then I'd recalculate then.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> 3-4 weeks. Week 3 is your heaviest week aiming for the 95% so if you're not deloading week 4 then I'd recalculate then.


 I think I'll probably gradually ramp it up at 5kg each four week cycle... as that will give my body chance to catch up, I'm also mindful of tren increasing lifts quicker than the body adapts if you see what I mean

I find a slower approach to a peak gives you more chance to grow muscle and not catch up to the plateau as quick if that makes sense, kinda like you can put 5kg on your bench when you start out but adding 2.5kg you often get to a heavier point before a plateau than with bigger steps...

it will see a 100kg bench in 3 months for reps so I'm happy with that

ill do 16 weeks than maybe switch it up for a while


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well push day comes around again, I can't wait for the gym to get it's leg press so I can functionally train legs again!

bench was 3x3 with the last set being amrap and then first set last amrap

on the last two reps of my heavy set I tweaked my right shoulder a little which then niggled through the rest of my push day, but it feels ok now, it will get rested until next week anyway so no bother! Bench went well still! 12 reps upped my 1rm by a few pound and had I not tweaked the shoulder I may have had another rep anyway... hey ho, it did reduce volume on my first set last set, but I managed decent volume on that as well, overall happy! We shall see now as before Xmas my best with 85kg was 7 reps... should piss that I hope!

repeated lateral raises with an extra rep on the 15's and extra on the twelves (overall poundage went up, so it's all good!)

seated dumbell ohp wasn't helped by the shoulder but it held in there and did a second set of 17.5's so happy 

tricep French press was mental to get 13 reps out of the 30, v.happy! Again tweaked shoulder didn't help much slinging it up initially... happy though! 

press downs I beat last week so it's all good with extras in the French press!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pull day done, lat pull downs went well considering they were a bit heavier, and nearly at the most I've ever pulled!

wide grip rows felt a bit weak, I binned the belt after the first set and they felt better, will see how my back holds up

narrow grip rows went exceedingly well! I can comfortably do at least ten with good form, the last few are slight movers, with a little bit of help!

face pulls are good! Switched to 3x10 now, with 50kg still 

hammers went an extra rep with the 15's... just... then same as last week...

cable curls overall volume dropped a touch but weight went up so happy with them aswell, although these don't get a red star they are a pb as I was guessing weight before and have done a set of 10 with 25kg which was actually 18 in reality! So 23 for 3x10 is in reality a decent effort and a pb, which I'll take considering I'm cruising still


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Push day done! Bench went well although on the 1+ set my hands were a bit sweaty and I think it cost me ten reps, and judging by previous efforts 10-11 should have been fine, for the next wave I'm recalculating using 1rm of 111kg, which is 90%= 100kg, so close I could kiss it! Happy though, but it will be getting hard soon enough! Felt ok though, I think I niggled my shoulder last time trying to re rack it and knowing I was 1cm from high enough so I pushed with shoulders, I guess training by myself I need to be more aware about limits, 111kg is a reasonable 1rm setting I think, overall happy!

shoulder still felt niggly after bench, managed 9 reps on the 17.5kg lateral raises, which is -1 which wound me up so I went for it on the 15 and 12.5, think dumbell shoulder press suffered as a result, putting it down to max effort bench and shoulder being honest!

tricep French press, 30 I got 13 reps again, maybe another in the tank, but it's no longer light enough to just gently lower it, so I racked it and grabbed the 27.5 and then blew last weeks reps out of the water!

pushdowns I went for 50kg and managed 10, then 43 and got a fair few reps so happy as it's a finisher rather than a main mover!

cane home and bought some steak, white rice and a peppercorn sauce from Aldi, cut the steak thin, shallow fried it, added sauce to meat juices, warmed it through and pinged the rice, easy 1100 odd calories and tasted nice! Think a stroganoff sauce would be nicer so that's next times effort! Decent macros and most of the fat was from rump steak and the sauce, leaner steak and less fatty sauce this will be a staple I reckon! 

Any recipes greatfully received!  @Frandeman I'm counting on ya buddy if anyone! ?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

1st wave numbers for bench and second wave calculations... look ok? @AestheticManlet

@Jakemaguire

also I don't see any reason why not, but will 5/3/1 also work with say lateral raises and 2.5kg steps the lowest the gym has? And maybe hammer curls? With last set first in the bargain as well, or maybe even boring but big 5x10 instead of the second cable curl exercise?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superdrol said:


> Push day done! Bench went well although on the 1+ set my hands were a bit sweaty and I think it cost me ten reps, and judging by previous efforts 10-11 should have been fine, for the next wave I'm recalculating using 1rm of 111kg, which is 90%= 100kg, so close I could kiss it! Happy though, but it will be getting hard soon enough! Felt ok though, I think I niggled my shoulder last time trying to re rack it and knowing I was 1cm from high enough so I pushed with shoulders, I guess training by myself I need to be more aware about limits, 111kg is a reasonable 1rm setting I think, overall happy!
> 
> shoulder still felt niggly after bench, managed 9 reps on the 17.5kg lateral raises, which is -1 which wound me up so I went for it on the 15 and 12.5, think dumbell shoulder press suffered as a result, putting it down to max effort bench and shoulder being honest!
> 
> ...


 Looks good Bro

For stroganoff...

Dust smoked paprika on beef,,,, sear on the outside before braising

Add chopped pickles and sour cream on the top


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> 1st wave numbers for bench and second wave calculations... look ok? @AestheticManlet
> 
> @Jakemaguire
> 
> ...


 I've never ran 531 mate so havnt got a clue sorry


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> I've never ran 531 mate so havnt got a clue sorry


 Have you ever run low reps to build strength on assistance or isolation exercises to bring up your main lifts I guess would be a better more broad question, as that would transfer to 5/3/1?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Have you ever run low reps to build strength on assistance or isolation exercises to bring up your main lifts I guess would be a better more broad question, as that would transfer to 5/3/1?


 All isolation work i do high reps 8 at the lowest but usually working between 12-20, Barbell assistance I still wouldn't go below 5 reps and usually work between 8-12 obviously as you advance into your training blocks things vary also you'll find different muscle groups respond to different rep ranges


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> All isolation work i do high reps 8 at the lowest but usually working between 12-20, Barbell assistance I still wouldn't go below 5 reps and usually work between 8-12 obviously as you advance into your training blocks things vary also you'll find different muscle groups respond to different rep ranges


 It was just a mad crazy thought, I've also figured it may be harder on tendons and ligaments and that may also be why higher reps are nicer for the smaller joints and isolation work

my shoulders and arms seem to respond to 10-12 reps nicely, back I mix it up but I'm doing lat pulldowns with 5/3/1 and rows 3 sets of amrap as I'm rowing the full stack in close and wide grip in same session which is 91kg so kinda mixing it up to some degree, more by accident than deliberate though! Will try adding weight with a strap of some kind I think and some plates


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pull Day later but gonna leave it til Monday as late are still caning from the bench session and take my deload week on weds and fri next week, sat around 94kg currently


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> 1st wave numbers for bench and second wave calculations... look ok? @AestheticManlet
> 
> @Jakemaguire
> 
> ...


 Long as your increasing by a reasonable amount and getting decent reps on last wave amrap all should be ok.

Even with 5/3/1 when your working the 95% set amrap it's actually around 85% of you true 1rm so you should be able to handle it.

As for 5/3/1 on isolations I wouldn't. I think it's more for the big lifts to progress, isolations are the accessories so more reps and sets is better imo anyway.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> Long as your increasing by a reasonable amount and getting decent reps on last wave amrap all should be ok.
> 
> Even with 5/3/1 when your working the 95% set amrap it's actually around 85% of you true 1rm so you should be able to handle it.
> 
> As for 5/3/1 on isolations I wouldn't. I think it's more for the big lifts to progress, isolations are the accessories so more reps and sets is better imo anyway.


 Cheers for that! Yeah I'd canned the idea of low rep isolations...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well pull day came around and it went as follows...

lat pull downs wasn't bad, 67.5kg x12 is a pb and is progressing nicely, willget hard in the next wave, I think rather than first set last i may do boring but big which is 5x10 at 50% on pulldowns and bench aswell and see if I progress more with that?

wide grip rows I did the stack for 15/13/13 which is a pb, managed 15 on narrow grip rows aswell so very happy!

managed 15 reps at 50kg on face pulls for another pb, well happy with that as well

hammer curls were a bit iffy as I think all the back work had fried biceps to a degree, but it's all good so I'll take 9 reps again on the 15's! Plus an extra rep on the 12.5's and extra on the 10's so it's all good! 

Got an extra rep on the cable curls as well, so not bad, that's a pb aswell

calories we're near 4K in the end yesterday and will be 3.7k today which is fine

weight is around 94kg so steady growth since losing a load of weight at Xmas and cruising!

first pin of tren went in, with what was left of a vial of Sphinx tri-test400, ended up with 1.5ml test and 1ml of southern ghost tren 300, it's my first run of tren and will also run Winnie for 6 weeks as a kicker starting next week which will be start of the second wave of wendlers 5/3/1 with revised 1rm and 90% of 1rm, it will see bench 1+ at 95kg and lat pulldowns of 75kg 1+

Lets see how tren treats me, I have a decent dose of tren cough after the first pin, feels like my throat is a bit wheezy and tight almost... heyho, done now and in! In for a penny and all that!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Deload day yesterday on push, reloaded everything, nice short workout, steady through everything, dropped rest to 1min on everything done in way less time than usual

calories hit at 3500ish

first pin of SG 1ml tren e 300 and 1ml Sphinx tri-test 400, little pip today but think it's because it went in so easily and quick with the very thin SG oil, used to oil regulating speed with an orange 1" pin...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Calories are approx 3400 today

deload on pull day today plus a set of squats to see how my back faired

well pretty much everything was at 2/3 effort, with reduced 60 second rest periods, pump was good but felt like pump was the limiting factor rather than strength

I also started m1t at 16mg per day today pre workout from shark labs, had it for an age so I may as well use it and see if it treats me better than anadrol (headache in a bottle for me!) Hopefully it will build nicely for next week and the first week of my second wave of 5/3/1

I did tweak my back, I suspect because I was a little more relaxed and got sloppy doing face pulls, it's fine now, but overall my back has been proper s**t this last week, just feels stiff all the time, tight and coiled, I can't find any pattern to it, but I suspect it's down to a little inertia and upper body movement in rows tightening my glutes up and just not helping my back in the same way as tight hamstrings don't help also so I'm gonna try keeping form strict and not cheating in anyway, reps will go down as although strength has gone up it's a cheat to get an extra rep and benefit from the negative slow release

othwr than that I'm happy with the session and look forward to proper 5/3/1 now I've got nearer my true 1rm from first run 

I will also be using chalk for the bench heavy sets (I actually use solvite wall plaster as it's mainly chalk anyway and does the job for heavy dead's when I did them!) Cheap as chips too!

i definately feel I get more from heavier sets with longer rest times so I'll carry on as I have with the ramped three sets for accessory work


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Interested how you get on with the m1t I've never tried it yet. :thumbup1:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well whether it was the deload, the m1t or tren kicking in something happened!

bench was 1.5 weeks after the last bench session which was 95% 1+ at 85kg when I managed 9 reps, up from 7 several weeks before... so I only went and got 12 reps, good clean reps as well, not scrappy struggle to get the last rep and shag the shoulders reps!

shoulders were perhaps a little fried from bench as they felt ok doing laterals, 15kgx10 clean reps, 12.5 and 10 as drop sets... then dumbbell ohp just had nowt in the tank, tried the 17.5's again and just died, I think I only rested 1min instead of two, but 4 reps sucked ass considering I got 2x10 the other week, hey ho, dropped to 12.5kg and just cranked some reps out

french press I just grabbed the 30 and smashed 15 reps, then 11 then 10, never done that before, always dropped to 27.5! Felt awesome!

then pushdown was 13 reps of 50kg, then 10, then I dropped to 43kg and did 10 more!

over all a good session bar the ohp for whatever reason!

i will say the tren has f**ked my cardio up, even wandering round the woods with the dog earlier I was breathing deeper up hills, felt ok in the gym, but if I leant forward with my belt on i found it incredibly hard to breath... way moreso than normal!

also my digestion is f**ked, acid reflux central, even gammon, new potatoes and sweetcorn went down like a s**t cob earlier! I've swapped from my normal Indian to easy to eat sarnies from the coop trying to find what goes down nicely!

apple cider vinegar, lemon and honey with hot water is going down nicely and will hopefully help

any tips to avoid the acid zero hunger feeling and trapped wind it almost feels like, kinda like when you've had a can of coke and drunk it too quick!

@stuey99 @swole troll @Sparkey @AestheticManlet

Any help gratefully received! 

tbh if this doesn't get sorted I'll swap to deca and give up on tren unless it's for cutting as I can see the advantages when it does this to appetite inadvertently


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Acid reflux could be the orals. I don't really get it unless I'm taking orals and eating certain foods like peppers, onions, garlic etc Saturday cheat day I pop an omeprazole before I go to bed because I know I'm gonna wake up at 3am throat on fire otherwise


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Well whether it was the deload, the m1t or tren kicking in something happened!
> 
> bench was 1.5 weeks after the last bench session which was 95% 1+ at 85kg when I managed 9 reps, up from 7 several weeks before... so I only went and got 12 reps, good clean reps as well, not scrappy struggle to get the last rep and shag the shoulders reps!
> 
> ...


 I get killer heartburn sometimes from tren...but nothing effects my appetite... I'm still hungry after 5k cals on a tren cycle. Dunno mate...lanzoprazol or something similar seems yourbest bet


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tren - hate the stuff mate!

Have to say I never suffered with the acid reflux so can't help on this sorry.

Mental side's got me, just made be blank everyone out in a 'I don't care if I never see you again type way' and this was family, including my Grandson.

Tried high dose and low dose, both A & E and they both got me in the end.

Never again.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Tren - hate the stuff mate!
> 
> Have to say I never suffered with the acid reflux so can't help on this sorry.
> 
> ...


 Haha that line.

I'm ok on it but my view is probably total opposite of what family etc think haha.

I'm a fvcking knob on this 1.2g Test and thing is I know I am but im too much of a knob on it to care - don't even like myself :lol:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Tren - hate the stuff mate!
> 
> Have to say I never suffered with the acid reflux so can't help on this sorry.
> 
> ...


 Well the lifts are increasing faster than they have, tren is doing something as I have been emotional last week, that seems better now I've had 0.5mg caber (dosing it at that per week now) but m1t is four days in so it may be that coming into its own... I put 2kg on since last thurs despite my appetite being ruined  somethings kicking in, plus strength is up nicely! 

like I say I may be going the same way and putting it on the shelf!

although I did wonder if it would be nicer at 200mg tren e with 200mg deca and 400mg test as deca makes me hungry...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

theres a lot to read through between when you tagged me and this reply lol

is the question just about acid reflux?

if youre on orals and or tren its unavoidable for some

i myself am taking 2-3 rennies several days per week right now for this reason

part n parcel unfortunately

omeprazole is the gold standard but you can get a kind of rebound effect with it which can be nasty! so use it sparingly
when acid reflux is bringing tears to your eyes and you feel you might vomit
anything other than that just chew up a rennie


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

3500 cals today and strong log... bench 1rm is flying!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

swole troll said:


> theres a lot to read through between when you tagged me and this reply lol
> 
> is the question just about acid reflux?
> 
> ...


 Cheers pal  I've got some apple cider vinegar and lemon juice, that defo gets the acid levels back up...

and I have some coop rennie equivalents 

i also have omeprazole and some of the otc stuff from Morrison's 

hopefully I'll get through it


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

superdrol said:


> Cheers pal  I've got some apple cider vinegar and lemon juice, that defo gets the acid levels back up...
> 
> and I have some coop rennie equivalents
> 
> ...


 it is rough but tren is the best thing you can do for your physique and strength if you can weather the storm

im going through all the same now

im piling back around 6000 calories per day and just ordered some digestive enzymes to try and make it more tolerable

i popped a rennie in my car tonight before i drove back from work an hour ago because i kept bringing up acid

weather the storm and you will be rewarded for your ailments


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

superdrol said:


> Cheers pal  I've got some apple cider vinegar and lemon juice, that defo gets the acid levels back up...
> 
> and I have some coop rennie equivalents
> 
> ...


 Get some digestive enzymes for the acid reflux. Had it bad last tren cycle and this was the only thing which sorted it.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Get some digestive enzymes for the acid reflux. Had it bad last tren cycle and this was the only thing which sorted it.


 Ordered along with nac from bulk powders


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well pull day went well... ish

digestion still sucks, acid reflux sucks!

managed some calories at work, maybe 2000 inc intra workout , but 700 down for the day, but I didn't feel like I had the energy in the gym, I think today's food was ok, plus I had a couple of small danish's so maybe 300 down, but overall the rest of the week has been down also with digestion being crap and not feeling like I can eat

lat pulldown was still a pb, first set last I felt gassed tbh...

wide grip rows did 10/10/16 (Pb!)

narrow rows did 10/10/10... but felt a good crack on the 6th or 7th rep, reset and carried on as it didn't feel anything, it was lower back though... need to crack my belt a notch as I have gained an inch I reckon round my waist...

was half tempted to bin face pulls off, but how many times have we all binned something off when we half knew we were ok for em... matched my Pb on 50kg of the stack, last reps were a bit messy, might just drop these to 43 and get cleaner reps with a better squeeze and work back up...

hammer curls did 15 for 10, 12.5x10 and 10x12

then close grip (5" apart) cable curls

running m1t as a kick starter (appetite was f**ked before this!)

if anything my appetite has improved a little bit the last few days with apple cider vinegar, honey and lemon plus digestive enzymes as of tomorrow that have arrived today

luckily bbq paprika chicken and rice went down last off and well actually, it was fairly sweet so perhaps that helped, I normally have curry's for dinner at work with no issues, but acid reflux is a bit of a pain with a madras  I've had sandwiches for most of last week...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So despite my digestion being fooked I'm managing 3500 calories of easy to eat stuff

Managed the bench today, but ended it after that as I just pulled my lower back on the last rep at 90kg, claiming the rep as it went up and got racked so 11 at 90kg is a Pb! It's mental that weeks ago 80 for 5 was a Pb!

however I did cut the session short at that point once my back decided to feel a bit awkward after first set last at 70x11 as well

spnits a short entry for today, protein and cals will be hit in a mo once I've made a new one, chicken jambalaya  let's see how my digestive tract takes that


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

superdrol said:


> 11 at 90kg is a Pb! It's mental that weeks ago 80 for 5 was a Pb!


 That is a pretty drastic increase in strength gains.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pancake' said:


> That is a pretty drastic increase in strength gains.


 Just had a look, I did 7x85kg amrap as my last set of 5x5 on december the 12th at 95/96kg, then caught that shitty horrible flu and lost 7kg in 3 weeks, started out again on January 10th with 5x5 80kg at around 90kg

im now eight weeks later give or take and threw up 90kg for 11 at 96kg

goal is get to the end of this session, bench 100kg for amrap in the third wave next month and then cut as I should be around 100kg at that point I hope, cut to decent body fat, maybe 85-90kg or less and see what I've created underneath my fatty coat


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Massive gains, well done


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Damo1980 said:


> Massive gains, well done


 Cheers buddy, it's nice to know people actually read this too


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So for starters I found a brave new friend who i'm gonna feed if he comes back, he lives just outside my office and is very brave (think he's young still!)



then pull Day, lesson learned don't take m1t late, I hung around the office a while and gave it 15 minutes but coulda done with at least half an hr I reckon... see what happened with wide grip low rows... 91kgx16 was previous best

all told I felt a bit weak on lat pulldown, perhaps because of m1t or maybe I over egged 1rm and adjusted a bit too far this time around, but heyho... and last weeks first round was a rep that wasn't clean so I shouldn't have counted it!

low rows went well, after last set of narrow grip I was literally should outside and my right trap decided to just spasm/cramp up, at that point I didn't want to risk any further issues and called it a day, not the best weeks workouts between bench back spasms and trap today, but hey I know how to listen to myself and sat here now I am in zero pain, suspect I would be had I carried on with face pulls and bicep work...

contemplating adding squats back in combined with eating plenty and building some strength in my lower back some more, but I'm very cautious with my disc still! It's so hard, I can't wait for the leg press to appear in the gym but I may start at 40kg and get some legs in with higher rep stuff

a bit high on protein today, and close to 3500 calories, so overall not bad...


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Nice  is that a tested 1 rep max or estimated? also what ap is that ? @superdrol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

It's the strong app, it's calculated based on lifted weight and reps completed, I converted aesthetic manlet and he's showed a few more it and a fair few have took it up now


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

superdrol said:


> It's the strong app, it's calculated based on lifted weight and reps completed, I converted aesthetic manlet and he's showed a few more it and a fair few have took it up now


 Thanks managed to install it and create my new programs this morning  hopefully this is gonna be better than the bodyspace ap


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So, third wave push day, 9 clean reps of 95kg, no pulling of lower back, zero issues other than a lack of energy after bench, I think I'm gonna knock seated dumbell press on the head

just dont feel like the shoulders have anything left after flat bench and lateral raises

calories were hit give or take a bit of fat!

workout went well but boy did I feel sick for about 20-30 mins on my way home from the gym! Not pleasant! Heyho! No pain no gain! I'll get my skittles and protein shake down me in a mo as there was zero chance on the drive home like normal 

as for the French press, I think the dumbell is 35kg, it maybe 37.5, I know it has three plates a side the same as the 30kg one plus two more inch smaller plates also, so 35 would be reasonable 

did I mention I pressed 95kg for 9 too?? :thumb :thumbup1:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So... I've dropped tren! Sides were horrid, acid reflux, wrecked my digestion, genuinely couldn't go to the loo other than for a piss with any regularity...

strength was ok I guess but I'm not sure if that wasn't the m1t as it was only four weeks of hell trying to eat and grow at the same time, I have found some extra veins in my arms mind and leaned off a little, but only a kg down

so... gonna do a short cut with some dnp for maybe three weeks and 300mg of test then it's maybe an 8 week cruise again and then all out lean bulk with 600 test and 450 deca I think as I know it works 100%

gym has been abandoned for a week off and allow my right bicep a little alone time and a repair

will begin the dnp and do a full body routine in the gym for a bit I reckon

plus in other news I will be going to see a back surgeon about my disc that's been hanging out for 14 months now! It's basocally impinging on my right sciatic nerve and I still have a tingly right foot (kinda of like when you get pins and needles but the feeling is coming back...) and a slightly numb right calf plus random twitches in my right quad


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> So... I've dropped tren! Sides were horrid, acid reflux, wrecked my digestion, genuinely couldn't go to the loo other than for a piss with any regularity...
> 
> strength was ok I guess but I'm not sure if that wasn't the m1t as it was only four weeks of hell trying to eat and grow at the same time, I have found some extra veins in my arms mind and leaned off a little, but only a kg down
> 
> ...


 Sucks about the tren buddy but if it doesn't agree then no good using it if sides are too bad.

Hopefully you're back in gym soon.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I dropped all gear three weekends ago, zero test, tren or m1t, went for an improvised push session, bench 100kg and then triceps after, feel a little weaker, maybe m1t or tren, either way I'd not eaten much today and was intending doing 70kg 3x12 but ended up going for the 100kg bench as I felt good with 70kg (considering 85kg felt heavy before Xmas!)

got a solid 7 reps of 100kg and I hope the video works 






It's was as wide an angle as I could get...

wnded up doing a 100/100/90/80 drop set and set a new 1rm best aswell with 90kg x13

cant wait to start test and deca again and finish the m1t...

tricep overhead press got fired up, tweaked my left lat firing 35kg above my head, but otherwise went ok

strengtg is down a little or my endurance was a little, perhaps due to a lack of carbs today! Will stick at 2500-3000 caps a day and see what gives


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

nice bench power @superdrol,

how are you doing those tricep overhead press im having a little debate with myself i do mine from a low(feet height) cable


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

The first lot is a two handed French press with a dumbbell kind of cupping the inside of the bottom plate of the top set of plates so the grip as it were then hangs down and just press it overhead, my issue will soon be the 35 is the biggest dumbell in my little gym, I may have to start improvising with my own from home when the reps get up and I can manage three sets of it

the second extension is actually a tricep pressdown with a metal swivel headed v handle that I grip near the swivel and just do pushdowns but a @Fadi style so the elbows flare as it goes down and comes back up


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> nice bench power @superdrol,
> 
> how are you doing those tricep overhead press im having a little debate with myself i do mine from a low(feet height) cable


 See above, the 90kg really surprised me going up for 13! That's stronger than two weeks ago and my diets gone to crap on tren e, couldn't eat!


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

so u do tricep extension with barbell? confused

I managed 100 for 2 the other day but that was safetys on, still managed to get bar to touch chest though


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> so u do tricep extension with barbell? confused
> 
> I managed 100 for 2 the other day but that was safetys on, still managed to get bar to touch chest though


 Where did I mention that? "Dumbell got used" as did a tricep pressdown which is a cable?

definately didn't mention a barbell you weirdo  haha I'm now laughing  which part made you think I used a barbell?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So I had a bit of a mish mash again last night and trained the last lat pull down of 5/3/1 and then shoulders and biceps which is an odd combination because I literally freestyled it start to finish

ive not done strict overhead press for ages and I may now have a overhead press 5/3/1 day in my week, we shall see how it goes, I do like a spot of overhead press but I'm not sure if I dont like dumbbells better due to my shoulders getting tweaked, worked upto a steady 50kg, which considering the best I ever did was 55kg I was fairly impressed, I can tell I've added some decent shoulder mass along the way


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well tren e should be out of my system now and digestion seems normal, as I've not pinned anything for 3 weekends I have just pinned 1.2g test400 and 900mg deca as a front load, I will then drop to half those doses next pin, and then run 600/450 for at least 16 weeks along with a healthy surplus and some more 5/3/1 for good measure! 140kg bench by the end of the year would be awesome 

also have the remainder of my m1t (which I loved by the way!! Zero lethargy at 15mg a day pre workout and TM dbol which I will be running at 60mg pre workout and 40mg other days for 8 weeks


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So push day today went ok, been off tren 4 weeks and pinned as above on sat, so not expecting any massive strength increases yet, but strength still isn't bad!

92.5kg bench for 10 reps was cool, equates to roughly 9 at 100kg if it goes like previous 5/3/1 but even right would be an improvement on last weeks efforts so I'm happy! I also did boring but big which is 5x10 at 55kg

tricep overhead press I got 35kg x10 which is +2, then matched last weeks 13/10 with 30kg, so again happy

cable tricep pushdown was 50kgx10, then 50kg x9 and 43kgx10, which again is up 2 reps in the first set and I've never done a second set of 35kg, so it's always a bonus!

Macros of 3500 will be hit and I will up them over the next few weeks by 250 a week until I get to 4250 and then 200+ when weight stalls and see where I end up


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

superdrol said:


> So push day today went ok, been off tren 4 weeks and pinned as above on sat, so not expecting any massive strength increases yet, but strength still isn't bad!
> 
> 92.5kg bench for 10 reps was cool, equates to roughly 9 at 100kg if it goes like previous 5/3/1 but even right would be an improvement on last weeks efforts so I'm happy! I also did boring but big which is 5x10 at 55kg
> 
> ...


 does ur ap not let u create exercise for the tricep pushdown? i noticed mine didn't have a few standard exercises but managed to create them, also curious as to what attachment you use for pushdowns.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> does ur ap not let u create exercise for the tricep pushdown? i noticed mine didn't have a few standard exercises but managed to create them, also curious as to what attachment you use for pushdowns.


 It does but if I change it I lose the progress on it so far so I cope with it being a little wrong and correct it in my write ups (I might see if I can edit it though :thumbup1: )

and as an attachment i will take a pic and how I grab it next time I'm in doing chest and triceps which will be next Monday


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

superdrol said:


> It does but if I change it I lose the progress on it so far so I cope with it being a little wrong and correct it in my write ups (I might see if I can edit it though :thumbup1: )
> 
> and as an attachment i will take a pic and how I grab it next time I'm in doing chest and triceps which will be next Monday


 please tag me if u remember im keen to see, i use a short bar that just happends to be about shoulder to shoulder wide, i guess im shy about looking like a dick if i pick up a bar i dont like  i tried the rope to but i prefer doing the overheads with rope


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> please tag me if u remember im keen to see, i use a short bar that just happends to be about shoulder to shoulder wide, i guess im shy about looking like a dick if i pick up a bar i dont like  i tried the rope to but i prefer doing the overheads with rope


 You've done my ocd in so ive changed it now for future reference!


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

superdrol said:


> You've done my ocd in so ive changed it now for future reference!


 lololol! ocd should have picked it up long ago! are you following the 531 btw? how far in are you


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> lololol! ocd should have picked it up long ago! are you following the 531 btw? how far in are you


 This is third wave first week with recalculated 1rm, next week will be amrap with 100kg 3+ and week after 107.5kg 1+ I think for a new Pb considering started with 70, 80 and 85 that's 22.5kg in 9 weeks as one week got messed up with hols and stuff


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

superdrol said:


> This is third wave first week with recalculated 1rm, next week will be amrap with 100kg 3+ and week after 107.5kg 1+ I think for a new Pb considering started with 70, 80 and 85 that's 22.5kg in 9 weeks as one week got messed up with hols and stuff


 nice man ill be keeping an eye on u then  im on the same slightly different additional work but i really want to stick to this one, its nice seeing what i might be lifting in phase 5-6 etc


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> nice man ill be keeping an eye on u then  im on the same slightly different additional work but i really want to stick to this one, its nice seeing what i might be lifting in phase 5-6 etc


 Before Xmas the best I'd lifted was 85kg for 5 from memory and that felt heavy... did 100kg for 7 the other day for the 100kg bench thread 

i also ignored the logical 5kg per wave increase and pushed it a little and used a recalculated 1rm to workout my second wave totals instead, so far I've added 10kg per month, which is damn good going at body weight plus a bit, I never thought I'd be benching so well, I will say my last have found a new lease of life while benching!

And I'll see what boring but big does for my chest (and triceps to a degree, but they are coming on exceedingly well also with the dumbell French press!)


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

how much do you weigh, id be happy with 100kgx7 to thats my goal currently with bench, i really want to bring my squat and deadlift up though as i can bench as much as i feel comfortable to squat but i think due to medical s**t, the squat scares me to death so hopefully this program will bring it out of me


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> how much do you weigh, id be happy with 100kgx7 to thats my goal currently with bench, i really want to bring my squat and deadlift up though as i can bench as much as i feel comfortable to squat but i think due to medical s**t, the squat scares me to death so hopefully this program will bring it out of me


 I can't squat or deadlift due to mybulging disc so bench is getting pushed until I get surgery, I'm 94kg yesterday am, but I am carrying g a bit of fat, maybe 20%, I don't mind that, while I'm building strength I can live with it, then I'll do a dnp cut and reveal all, I'll end up at 85kg I reckon from 100kg to be nice and lean


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

gamingcrook said:


> does ur ap not let u create exercise for the tricep pushdown? i noticed mine didn't have a few standard exercises but managed to create them, also curious as to what attachment you use for pushdowns.





superdrol said:


> It does but if I change it I lose the progress on it so far so I cope with it being a little wrong and correct it in my write ups (I might see if I can edit it though :thumbup1: )
> 
> and as an attachment i will take a pic and how I grab it next time I'm in doing chest and triceps which will be next Monday


 Either of you 2 pay for the premium app?

Also are you limited to creating only 3 workout of not? At the moment im doing p.h.u.l and itll only let me create an upper power, lower power and an upper hypertrophy workout. Anyway around this without paying the 4.99 pm?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Either of you 2 pay for the premium app?
> 
> Also are you limited to creating only 3 workout of not? At the moment im doing p.h.u.l and itll only let me create an upper power, lower power and an upper hypertrophy workout. Anyway around this without paying the 4.99 pm?


 No bud I certainly don't pay a fiver a month, I'm gonna be using all three soon enough for ohp 5/3/1, shoulders day... bench 5/3/1, chest and triceps day... lat pulldown 5/3/1 back and biceps day though, if I need legs when we get a leg press/hack squat I'll use another app for that


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

superdrol said:


> No bud I certainly don't pay a fiver a month, I'm gonna be using all three soon enough for ohp 5/3/1, shoulders day... bench 5/3/1, chest and triceps day... lat pulldown 5/3/1 back and biceps day though, if I need legs when we get a leg press/hack squat I'll use another app for that


 Ye it is a bit scandalous a fiver a month.

So at the moment, are you just doing a work out, logging it, and then changing it for your next work out?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Ye it is a bit scandalous a fiver a month.
> 
> So at the moment, are you just doing a work out, logging it, and then changing it for your next work out?


 No, I have three workouts saved as above and use all three, legs (once the gym gets some form of leg press or hack squat) will be done on a different app

ohp 5/3/1 + shoulders is one workout, nothing changes, I just do my 5/3/1 then boring but big and then 3x10 generally on accessory stuff


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

superdrol said:


> No, I have three workouts saved as above and use all three, legs (once the gym gets some form of leg press or hack squat) will be done on a different app
> 
> ohp 5/3/1 + shoulders is one workout, nothing changes, I just do my 5/3/1 then boring but big and then 3x10 generally on accessory stuff


 Ah i get you now lol

Ill maybe look at doing the same, upper power, lower power and upper hypertophy on 1 app and lower hypertrophy on the other


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Yesterday's lat pulldown 5/3/1 and back day went ok, lat pulldown is what I feel to be my weakest effort so I didn't increase the lifts by much

gonna do 5x10 boring but big @50% for all my exercises this cycle and then maybe consider moving lat pull down to maybe a 5x5 setup of straight sets if I don't improve this wave and see if I can get some brute strength in them starting at 65% and going 2.5kg a time but I'll see after these four weeks if I improve nicely 

rest of the stuff went ok

wide grip low rows managed 18 which in first week of cycle I was happy with as 19 was my best previously

narrow grip I have a feeling use the last and after [email protected]% I felt I had no power left, I like these so I'll leave them in but for two sets not three and build back up 

hammer curls went ok, as did cable curls also...

also @gamingcrook that's what I use for cable pushdowns and curls, use the thin bit as I'm gripping it there (obviously with both hands each side of the pivot) at roughly 90 degrees to my forearm

calories were 3500, will be 3750 next week I reckon ?


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

interesting yes i think we have that bar in our gym to i always stick with the straight one but ill give it a try next week,

some nice row weight there btw <3


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Today's shoulder day went well, couldn't resist some pre workout m1t so down the hatch it went, it'll skew weigh in on Monday I reckon so cals will go to 3750 as said

OHP went well, previous best as said was 55kgx5 from memory which is approx 62kg 1rm so 15 solid reps of 42.5kg was good for a calculated 1rm of 70kg let's see how back holds up when it gets heavier, it can be a bit taxing having to move my head back to clear the bar, but today I tried to clench my buttocks like bubba was trying to penetrate me and hold a natural arch in my lower back rather than over arching it, felt fine being perfectly honest :thumbup1: did 5x10 also

lateral raises i pushed to 12.5x10 and then 2 sets of 10kgx10, shoulders burnt for about 3/4hr after these and ohp 5x10!

face pulls were ok, felt nice, last few in last set were taxing, tried cable angle a bit lower by about a foot so I'm pulling only maybe 5 degrees down and more parallel to the floor

calories hit and will do second round of 5/3/1 next week which is 3/3/3+ For all in the second week of phase 3 now


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

you would have done the deload week prior right dude? what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah I do the deload week as per instructions generally, mucked it up a bit last few weeks as I did the 100kg bench vid for on here, and mixed it up with some lighter stuff, but yes in three weeks I'll do the deload as per spreadsheet and 60% on all accessory's


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chest and triceps day was ok ish

Bench.... from the very first sets it just felt heavy, didn't seem to sit well in my hand, adjusted grip twice, think I was just having a bad day, hit six and had maybe 10 secs with it racked, cracked it out and did one more, then racked it for 10 and fired two out, so 9 reps total, think it was a mental thing and i was beaten before I started, s**t happens, 105 doesn't want to feel heavy next week, I've also been sleeping s**t of late so perhaps that's not conduscive either

tricep overhead press I powered em up!

pushdowns I also hammered, calories have been a little all over the shop as I was fishing both days at the weekend


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Back and biceps for today

lat pulldown I smashed, four weeks ago I managed 7 reps of 80kg, today 9, loving the 5x10 boring but big with these also!

wide grip rows put 1 on my Pb, same with narrow grip! And managed three sets of narrow grip unlike last weeks effort!

hammer curls I put an extra rep on the two heaviest sets, and cables was a Pb as well

calories are gonna be somewhere! Digestion is still a little bit screwed up, defo can't eat like back end of last year, did wonder if the digestive enzymes i was taking for tren have maybe turned down my own enzymes and they are readjusting now? God knows, but I'm eating as much as I can and hopefully the scale is moving


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Can tell I'm back on shark labs m1t, f**k yeah! this stuff is pure awesomeness in a capsule! 16mg is plenty!

ohp after last time knocking 15 reps out on my first week 5+ set, I upped the weight by 2.5kg as per wendlers (last weeks 42.5kg I got 15 reps...) and smashed out 45kg x 18 reps which is 15kg on my predicted 1rm 70-85kg from last time out!

Then I smashed out 5x10 with 27.5kg as 25 felt a bit light... shoulders were pumped after these! So I jumped straight into lateral raises and hit 2x10 12.5kg and 1x10 10kg, the burn and pump from these was huge!!

face pulls I went for a Pb of 50kg for 16, then hit two 43kgx12 rep sets and legged it after 37 mins! Was pretty intense and warm!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Last week was heavy week, combination of sleeping s**t and food being all over the shop meant heavy week got postponed a week, not touched the gym!

food was all over the shop!

food for tomorrow is as follows

breakfast

small bowl of porridge, honey and sultanas

Then split through the day!

550ml milk plus 60g whey

and

375g honey nut corn flakes plus 1.1L of semi skimmed

workout time

peptopro and dextrose Intra workout

bit of morning shake plus a bag of skittles post workout

tea

chicken, mash and sweetcorn

All equates to 4000 calories nicely! Let's see if the digestion won't sort itself


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So I struggled to get the cereal calories down me so I am gonna attack this a different way

i can eat chicken, lean pork medallions, mash, sweetcorn, porridge isn't too bad, a single bowl of cereal is doable, non acidic foods are ok, tomato's are out for example! Bananas are ok... even a protein shake had me throwing up stomach acid! This is god awful and I properly can't get the calories in

even 500 calorie super noodles are doable and therefore in! Needs must!

avocado is in, perhaps with prawns as a special treat as they are both relatively expensive

but anyway, training today was chest and triceps

Bench was ok, 105 got 5 reps but although the lat rep went up it wasn't smooth and nearly a failure, it feels like I have a mental thing when it gets to maxes, I will push past the weight and go 5kg more next cycle, then see what happens, 110 kg here I come, I also realise lack of food and reflux is damaging my progress massively

triceps are strong as ever, got an extra rep on French press for a Pb of 35kgx12

by the time pushdowns came about I was fried, got home and slept for an hr and a half!

not pinned gear with any consistency, missed one week completely due to personal issues  not gonna build deca up nicely doing that so will focus on eating and sleeping to get weights going up once more!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Not updated this for a bit, still struggling to get calories down me to grow and get stronger 

did back and biceps, Pb central, beat rep/weight on pretty much everything, felt weak but pulled it from somewhere!

lat pulldown was a little bit of inertia for the last few reps but keep negatives slow and it benefits I figure, low rows stronger than ever, have an idea to add weight to the stack, will try and report back if it works

hammer curls strong

calories are probably 800 under where they need to be!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Today I hit shoulders in the warmest gym in the world!

ohp felt good! Lateral raises were ok

calories will be approx 3500, and maybe I'll push it to 3900 and see if I can get it up there  chocolate brownies are easy calories that I can eat, not clean by any means but if I'm not adding any weight there no fat gain as I'm certainly no smaller! Dry roast peanuts are also edible and don't mess my stomach up, it's a case of finding stuff I can get down me right now!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So I've done a light bench/triceps day and a light back/biceps day as it's deload week

bench felt weird I think the bar supports were too high by a hole so I was over reaching for the bar and not getting my grip right

Calories have been increased and I'm back at 95kg, dropped to 92 at one point, I've dropped all sorts in, it's not clean but the good news is I think my digestion is getting there with the neutral food even if it is sugary for the most part, needs must!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So appetite is good, just killed 1500 calories inc 2 slices seeded batch toast

over 90g protein :thumb


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

So I'm that used to doing chest and triceps on Tuesday it took me by surprise when I missed a sesh and it threw me off, so today was shoulders

Ohp was good, 82kg 1rm is 1kg up on my last session, overall happy as still struggling with getting calories up to scratch

52.5kg went up 14 times, last rep a little shakey but I locked it out! For saying my previous best was 55kgx5 I was v.happy!

lateral raises were numbed a bit as my shoulders were fried after boring but big!

rear delts were hit with 57kg face pulls for the first time ever and they lapped it up!

calories were somewhere around 3000 I reckon consisting of whatever I can eat


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Right so today I did back and biceps, I have taken the executive decision to go mega tight on form and lightened most stuff down, thinking banzi theory here!

zero body movement on lat pulldown, tuck the elbows in as far as I can, basically stay right and controlled through the entire range of motion

rows I did much the same, instead of 91kg I went for 70kg, wide grip I stayed tight and a controlled but steady pull until the bar hit my rib cage, narrow grip I did the same and hit 1x15 and 2x12 on both with proper perfect form and will build and see how it goes at 77kg next time! 

hammer curls I did 12.5 x2x10 then 10kg x12, then finished myself off with proper cable curls, steady and deliberate was the name of the game for today's session, we shall see how progress goes!

ive also smashed 4000 calories for the first time in ages once I've had my steak, new potatoes and mushy peas for tea with a good dollop of mustard


----------

